#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  > Вегетарианство >  > > >  >  >  Вегетарианство

## madigeyev

Добрый день!

У меня такой вопрос - как различные буддийские традиции относятся к вегетарианству. В смысле - должен ли буддист быть вегетарианцем? А если это не обязательно, то как обосновывается (относительно принципа непричинения вреда всему живому).

Насколько я знаю, вегетарианство приветствуется, но не является обязательным. Но хотелось бы услышать более подробный ответ.

С увежением,
Михаил Адигеев

----------


## Ассаджи

Еще при жизни Будды его дядя Девадатта предложил более жесткие правила поведения, в том числе полное вегетарианство. Уверенный в своих сверхспособностях, он  совершал покушения на жизнь Будды и пытался расколокть общину.

Тем не менее Будда не ввел этого правила. Точные его мотивы неизвестны, но по-видимому, речь шла о том, что:

- во-первых, согласно правилам монахи при сборе подаяния не выбирают пищу, а берут то, что им дают, и не выбирают дом, а обходят все дома подряд;
- они не принимают мясо животных, убитых специально для них;
- они едят лишь столько, сколько нужно для поддержания здоровья, и не более, и едят только до полудня;
- производство злаков и овощей тоже связано с убийством, например, червяков в земле;
- в некоторых регионах мясо (или рыба) служит основной пищей;
- для некоторых людей переход на полное вегетарианство может повредить здоровью.

----------

Ho Shim (06.06.2011), Joy (22.09.2010), PampKin Head (05.06.2011), Veronica (12.07.2009), Же Ка (29.10.2010), Михаил Макушев (14.01.2011), Нимериан (30.05.2011), Шенпен (21.11.2011)

----------


## Ануруддха

Можно почитать книгу издательства "Карма Еше Палдрон" - "Буддизм и вегетарианство", перевод А. Нариньяни.

Скачать - http://www.uddiyana.ru/b_v.zip

----------

Еше Нинбо (01.12.2011)

----------


## madigeyev

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Ассаджи_ 
> *Еще при жизни Будды его дядя Девадатта предложил более жесткие правила поведения, в том числе полное вегетарианство. Уверенный в своих сверхспособностях, он  совершал покушения на жизнь Будды и пытался расколокть общину.
> 
> Тем не менее Будда не ввел этого правила.
> ...*


Спасибо за разъяснения. 




> _Первоначальное сообщение от Модератор_ 
> *Можно почитать книгу издательства "Карма Еше Палдрон" - "Буддизм и вегетарианство", перевод А. Нариньяни.*


Спасибо за ссылку. Уже начал читать.

----------


## Ассаджи

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Модератор_ 
> *Можно почитать книгу издательства "Карма Еше Палдрон" - "Буддизм и вегетарианство", перевод А. Нариньяни.
> 
> Скачать - http://www.uddiyana.ru/b_v.zip*


Сам я почти не ем мяса, но мне врезалась в память сцена двух кришнаитов, оживленно злорадно обсуждающих недостатки поедателей колбасы. (Хотя рядом за стенкой в этом ашраме были и светлые личности).

Господа вегетарианцы (некоторые), за что же вы так не любите и презираете мясоедов, неужели вы чем-то лучше только благодаря тому, что вы едите. В таком случае коза - лучший идеал для подражания.

----------

Faadi (20.11.2011), Ho Shim (06.06.2011), Joy (22.09.2010), Konchok Dorje (24.09.2010), Naldjorpa (16.07.2009), PampKin Head (05.06.2011), Veronica (12.07.2009), Иилья (13.07.2009), лесник (25.09.2010), Николай Бе (29.10.2010)

----------


## Борис

Я на протяжении около 4 лет был вегетарианцем. А потом понял, что это причиняет мне больше неудобств (и ладно бы тлько мне, так еще и окружающим - готовить на меня, видите ли, отдельно надо), чем пользы.

----------

Буль (29.05.2012), Нимериан (30.05.2011)

----------


## Lala

А ишшо это зависит от каждого человека. Я, например, долгое время могу не есть мяса, но потом вдруг такое желание нападает, что я готова есть мясо круглосуточно. Видать чего-то не хватает моему сансарическому телу без мяса.  :Smilie:

----------

Нимериан (30.05.2011)

----------


## madigeyev

Лично я считаю, что вегетарианство полезно лишь как дополнительная психологическая опора в практике, но на деле не имеет никакого отношения к спасению живых существ...

Мне самому трудно долгое время обходиться без мяса. Вероятно, при том образе жизни, который ведут монахи, это и возможно. Но большинству людей, ИМХО, мясо необходимо для нормального существования. Так же как использование бумаги (хотя при этом мы становимся сопричастны уничтожению лесов) и автомобилей (хоть они и загрязняют окружающую среду). Мне кажется, что выход тут лежит в развитии технологий, а не в отказе от использования этих вещей. Если будет разработана полноценная синтетическая замена мяса, то я с радостью перейду на нее.

Я пока не дочитал книгу Филиппа Капло. Может, она и изменит мое отношение к вегетарианству.

P.S. Насколько я понял, дзен-буддизм все-таки настаивает на вегетарианстве, в отличие от тхеравады? А кто-нибудь знает, как обстоят дела в ваджраяне?

----------


## Борис

//А кто-нибудь знает, как обстоят дела в ваджраяне//

Едят, насколько я знаю. Без мяса сложно там (В Тибете, Монголии и Бурятии с Калмыкией)  :Smilie: .

----------


## Ассаджи

> Мне самому трудно долгое время обходиться без мяса. Вероятно, при том образе жизни, который ведут монахи, это и возможно. Но большинству людей, ИМХО, мясо необходимо для нормального существования.


Масштабный эксперимент на самих себе был поставлен последователями доктора Шелтона, основателем "Натуральной гигиены" и разработчиком известной теории совместимости продуктов. В результате они все-таки ввели в диету немного яиц и сыра. Подробнее можно прочитать на английском языке на этом сайте:
http://www.angelfire.com/ny2/bass/generations.html




> Так же как использование бумаги (хотя при этом мы становимся сопричастны уничтожению лесов) и автомобилей (хоть они и загрязняют окружающую среду). Мне кажется, что выход тут лежит в развитии технологий, а не в отказе от использования этих вещей.


По-моему, жизнь неотделима от страдания и причинения страдания другим, пусть даже невольного. От рождения человека, когда страдает мать, до смерти, когда страдают близкие, кто знает, сколько жучков мы раздавим ботинками, и сколько отравим тараканов  :Smilie: , какая бы ни была совершенная технология.

----------

Бодя (01.09.2011)

----------


## fkruk

Безусловно, жизнь неотделима от причинения страдания живым существам. Однако означает ли это, что неважно, сколько страдания мы другим приносим? Есть, наверное, разница между тем страданием, причинения которого мы можем избежать, и тем, которое неизбежно? 

Ссылки на то, что производство растительной пищи тоже связанно с убийством живых существ, вряд ли можно признать убедительными. 
Во-первых, потому, что убийство червяка и убийство коровы - явления все-таки разного порядка. Из-за более развитого сознания способность коровы к переживанию страдания гораздо больше, чем у червяков, страдающих при обработке полей.
Во-вторых, производство мяса отнюдь не уменьшает общей гибели животных, поскольку пищу растительного происхождения все равно производить приходится - на корм тем самым животным, которых мы убьем ради получения мяса.
Таким образом, производство растительной пищи - это необходимость, и гибель животных в этом процессе есть неизбежность, а вот уничтожение животных ради мяса не является нобходимостью такого же порядка.

Во времена Будды человек убивал животное для собственных нужд, видел непосредственно его смерть и страдания,  и ему легче было осознать, что именно он совершает,  и согласится с тем, что последствия этого действия падут на него. Убиваю животное ради того, чтоб испытать приятные вкусовые ощущения? Да. Но при этом знаю, что тем самым создаю причины для умножения своего собственного страдания и возвожу препятствия на пути к Пробуждению. 
Нынче производство мяса в современном мире - это технология, которая не только поставила страдание и смерть живых существ на поток, но и сделала этот процесс безличным. Одни люди выращивают животных, другие их забивают, четвертые обрабатывают, и совсем другие едят. Все довольны, всем приятно, никто ни в чем не виноват.
У человека, который покупает тушку в магазине, чаще всего даже мысли не возникает о том, что этот кусок мяса не просто пища, но тело живого существа, которое росло, мучилось и было убито специально ради него, покупателя. 

В связи с тем, что в обсуждениях в Инете часто заметна нотка неодобрения вегетарианства, как якобы крайности, я хочу заострить проблему и поставить перед драг прер ечами вопросы личного характера.

1. Приобретая мясо для пищи, понимаете ли и признаете ли Вы, что это живое существо, которое было убито,  мучилось и страдало специально для Вас?
2. Согласны ли Вы с тем, что, покупая мясные продукты, Вы поддерживаете массовую индустрию по воспроизводству страданий и смерти живых существ?
3. Что для Вас потребление мяса - а) необходимость поддерживать телесное существование и здоровье, б) удобство, в) источник приятных вкусовых ощущений? 
Что из вышеперечисленного служит главной причиной для потребления Вами мяса?

----------

Александр Кеосаян (03.10.2012), Бодо (14.09.2013), Доня (24.09.2015), КатеринаК (24.09.2010)

----------


## ullu

Frukt, на счет коровы и червяков. Я тут смотрела программу по телику и там раасказывали , у мидии когда к ней подкрадывается улитка, которая будет ее есть, начинает дико колотится сердце, и так несколько часов, пока улитка не начнет ее есть.
А когда улитка ее есть несколько часов то у мидии случается несколько сердечных приступов. 
Сложно сказать кто страдает сильнее корова или червяк. Я не думаю что тут дело в том, что червяки чувствуют меньше.

----------

PampKin Head (05.06.2011), Won Soeng (13.07.2009), Марица (10.07.2009)

----------


## madigeyev

> _Первоначальное сообщение от fkruk_ 
> *Безусловно, жизнь неотделима от причинения страдания живым существам. Однако означает ли это, что неважно, сколько страдания мы другим приносим? Есть, наверное, разница между тем страданием, причинения которого мы можем избежать, и тем, которое неизбежно?*


Есть. Но, на мой взгляд, мясо необходимо человеку. Т.е. убийство животных (пока?) неизбежно.




> *Из-за более развитого сознания способность коровы к переживанию страдания гораздо больше, чем у червяков, страдающих при обработке полей.*


Зато червяков гибнет гораздо больше.




> *Нынче производство мяса в современном мире - это технология, которая не только поставила страдание и смерть живых существ на поток, но и сделала этот процесс безличным.*


Так, может, и менять надо _технологию_?




> *1. Приобретая мясо для пищи, понимаете ли и признаете ли Вы, что это живое существо, которое было убито,  мучилось и страдало специально для Вас?*


Не специально. Это делалось вообще на продажу. И если я не куплю эту тушку, то я ничем никому не помогу. 




> *2. Согласны ли Вы с тем, что, покупая мясные продукты, Вы поддерживаете массовую индустрию по воспроизводству страданий и смерти живых существ?*


Хорошо. Давайте порассуждаем (хотя я, конечно, не спец). Если я, Вы и множество других людей откажутся от покупки мяса - улучшится ли положение животных? Производить мясо будут все равно, потому что как минимум в период роста человеку оно необходимо. Если сократится спрос, то производителям мяса придется "затянуть пояса". И что-то мне подсказывает, что такое затягивание вряд ли приведет к более гуманному обращению с животными...

Мне кажется, что выход тут - в регулировании производства мяса (запрет на негуманные способы содержания и убийства животных) и развитии технологий.




> *3. Что для Вас потребление мяса - а) необходимость поддерживать телесное существование и здоровье, б) удобство, в) источник приятных вкусовых ощущений? 
> Что из вышеперечисленного служит главной причиной для потребления Вами мяса?*


а).

----------


## Ассаджи

Конечно, если страдания можно избежать, то так и нужно делать. Например, согласно правилам поведения монахи даже воду выливают так, чтобы не повредить при этом микроорганизмов.

Вообще нужно жить проще :-) Сколько существ убивает каждый кубометр выхлопных газов? Сколько погибает из-за вырубания лесов? Сколько из-за нарушения экологического равновесия?

На Земле наблюдается вымирание биологических видов в катастрофическом темпе. И все начинается с алчности, ненависти и заблуждения - именно на их искоренение нужно обращать главное внимание.

----------


## fkruk

ullu, вполне возможно, что я неправ, утверждая, что червяк переживает меньше страданий, чем корова и ценность жизни отнюдь не определяется развитостью в нем сознания. Но... чем тогда, спрашивается, убийство человека отличается от убийства коровы или червяка?

Михаилу Адигееву,
"мясо необходимо человеку" - на мой взгляд слишком сильное утверждение. Мясо необходимо для пропитания и поддержания здоровья в некоторых условиях некотороым людям - вот более корректная формулировка.

Червяков гибнет столько же, поскольку для содержания скота все равно требуется выращивать корма.

Менять надо не технологию, а на индивидуальном уровне отношение к мясоедению. Как известно, спрос - причина предложения, а устранение надо начинать с причин  :Smilie: 

Если Вы не купите тушку, то не внесете свой вклад в поддержание индуистрии воспроизводства страданий и убийства животных, разве не так? Не бывает производства на продажу вообще. Производство существует потому, что есть спрос. Спрос складывается из потребностей отдельных индивидуумов в т.ч. Ваших и моих. Этот индивидуальный вклад каждого - вполне конкретная вещь, которая может быть даже численно выражена в килограммах мяса потребляемых нами в год. А эти килограммы мяса - это вполне определенные конкретные животные, какой-нибудь теленок Васька, либо курицын сын Петька, которые превратились в эти килограммы, а значит были убиты специально для нас.

Михаил, если потребление мяса снизится  в результате отказа от него на идивидуальном уровне, то это произойдет скорее всего постепенно и никакие массовые забои скота это не вызовет. Просто ограничится размножение животных, которое в любом случае регулируется людьми. А вот общий поток страданий животных уменьшится.

Ассаджи, Вы правы и правы! Именно с алчности, ненависти и заблуждения начинается любое страдание. И с искоренения их надо начинать и этим заканчивать  :Smilie:  Кстати, страдания животных, во многом вызваны нашими, человеческими алчностью, ненавистью и заблуждением.

----------

Доня (24.09.2015), Илия (11.07.2009)

----------


## ullu

fкruk, ничем не отличается, наверное.
Ведь бессмысленно само убийство. На мой взгляд убийство человека и убийство мимо пролетавшей мошки "запростотак" одинаково бессмысленно пусты - не в смысле пустотности, а в смысле отсуствия какого либо результата кроме страданий. То есть и за тем и за этим действием стоит одинаковая бессмысленная черная дыра, и как результат такого поступка мы имеем только страдание в чистом виде и больше ничего.
Как в результате убийства человека мы имеем только страдание и больше ничего, и как результат убийства мошки мы имеем только страдание и больше ничего.
Возможно ли соизмерить страдание мошки и страдание человека? Я думаю объективно мы вряд ли можем это оценить. Ведь мы не мошки и не знаем что они переживают при этом.
Однако мне лично очень интересно на основании чего мы считаем , что мошка страдает меньше и почему нам очень легко убить пролетающую мимо мошку и так не легко убить человека?
причем казусы и такие бывают, когда очень человеколюбивые люди , активно помогающие ( от всего сердца, точно знаю) страдающим детям в больницах, страдающим людям совершенно автоматически хватают пролетающую мимо совершенно безвредную мошку, которой и жить то осталось пол дня, и совершенно незадумываясь на автомате растирают ее между пальцев...
почему? 
и я сейчас подумала, вот ведь когда я например решаюсь потравить тараканов я совершенно не думаю о том, что я травлю таких же живых существ как и люди. То есть я могу подумать, что я травлю живых ТАРАКАНОВ, что они живые. что они чуувствуют..что им наверное больно , но это все равно останутся ТАРАКАНЫ.
Стоит за этим здравый смысл или наоборот как раз стоит непонимание чего-то?

----------


## ullu

Вот. Сформулировала. Правильно ли осознавать, что червяк или мошка или корова абсолютно такое же живое существо как и ты сам и никаких различий между вами и предпочтений нет? Или все же червяк это червяк, корова это корова, а человек это человек?

----------

Этэйла (13.07.2009)

----------


## Ассаджи

"Подобно тому, как родители не уделяют никому из своих детей чрезмерно много или недостаточно внимания, а обращаются с ними одинаково и придерживаются равного отношения к ним всем, так и с помощью беспристрастия (упеккха) йогин придерживается равного отношения ко всем существам".

- Вимуттимагга, глава восьмая

----------

Марица (17.07.2009)

----------


## madigeyev

> _Первоначальное сообщение от fkruk_ 
> *Михаилу Адигееву,
> "мясо необходимо человеку" - на мой взгляд слишком сильное утверждение. Мясо необходимо для пропитания и поддержания здоровья в некоторых условиях некотороым людям - вот более корректная формулировка.*


Согласен. Но и этого достаточно для того, чтобы не придерживаться "воинствующего вегетарианства".




> *Червяков гибнет столько же, поскольку для содержания скота все равно требуется выращивать корма.*


Насколько я знаю, питательность растительных продуктов ниже, чем у животных белков. Т.е. если все перейдут на растительную пищу, придется значительно расширять площади под выращивание пшеницы и т.п. Хотя я, конечно, не специалист в этом.




> *Менять надо не технологию, а на индивидуальном уровне отношение к мясоедению. Как известно, спрос - причина предложения, а устранение надо начинать с причин 
> Если Вы не купите тушку, то не внесете свой вклад в поддержание индуистрии воспроизводства страданий и убийства животных, разве не так?*


Постойте. Причина страданий животных - в негуманных условиях содержания и забоя скота. Если эти условия станут гуманными (не будут причинять страдания), то животные страдать не будут. Конечно, их все равно будут убивать. Но это необходимое зло, поскольку совсем отказаться от потребления мяса не получится - по крайней мере пока не появится полноценная синтетическая замена мяса.

Как Вы думаете, если все люди станут вегетарианцами - прекратятся ли все мучения животных? Перестанут ли их убивать? Мне кажется, что в современных условиях человек просто не может мирно уживаться с животными. Все равно будет продолжаться отстрел "вредных" животных, уничтожение вредителей и т.п.

Если не уничтожать, например, крыс, то нас захлестнет эпидемия чумы. Значит ли, что каждый из нас уже самим фактом своего существования и здоровья (отсутствия чумы) виновен в гибели тысяч живых существ? Ну, в общем, да, значит. Но что ту можно поделать?




> *А эти килограммы мяса - это вполне определенные конкретные животные, какой-нибудь теленок Васька, либо курицын сын Петька, которые превратились в эти килограммы, а значит были убиты специально для нас.*


Я считаю, что это _необходимое_ убийство. В мире, в котором мы живем, убийство одного живого существа - необходимое условие для поддержания жизни другого существа. Конечно, такое убийство должно быть именно необходимым (только для пропитания) и гуманным (не быть мучительным для животного). Бороться надо, ИМХО, прежде всего против _бессмысленных_ убийств.

Конечно, в идеале никаких убийств не должно быть. Но идеал - это то состояние, к которому надо стремиться, его нельзя достичь сразу. А по пути к идеалу мы будем оставаться в неидеальном состоянии. Потому, что пока по-другому не можем. 




> *Михаил, если потребление мяса снизится  в результате отказа от него на идивидуальном уровне, то это произойдет скорее всего постепенно и никакие массовые забои скота это не вызовет.*


Но мне кажется, что это все равно приведет к тому, что производители начнут сокращать расходы - в первую очередь за счет ухудшения условий содержания скота...




> *Просто ограничится размножение животных, которое в любом случае регулируется людьми. А вот общий поток страданий животных уменьшится.*


А вот в связи с этим, кстати, возникает интересный вопрос. Вообще-то количество животных должно зависеть прежде всего от кармы живших ранее живых существ - разве нет? Т.е. их количество может уменьшиться только за счет продвижения к более совершенным состояниям (к состоянию человека, например), но никак не за счет механического "регулирования"...

----------


## Борис

Да что сказать... Уже тем фактом, что мы живем под Солнцем, мы его кому-то заслоняем...  :Frown:

----------


## Джигме

> Я не убиваю насекомых, если вопрос ко мне. 
> И, как это ни странно, не ем. 
> Комаров не шлепаю, тараканов выкидываю за окошко в целом виде.


Ну вопрос был к вам и другим веганам но не О ВАС. То что вы буддистка я знаю. Я спрашивал про веганов. У них такое принято или нет?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Веганы против нанесения вреда жывотным.

----------


## Аньезка

> Животных конечно жалко, и я тоже не вижу над чем тут смеятся, но у вегетаринцев напрочь отключена САМОирония. Груз спасителя мира невротически тяжел. Наверное поэтому практикующие йогины не "сеют" добро, а уходят в пещеры. Наверное об этом говорил Будда, когда говорил о натянутой (вегетарианство) струне и ослабленной (чревоугодие). 
> Извините, трудно мысли выражать, сегодня только свекольные котлетки кушала


Ну я рада, что мясоеды, видимо, все веселы и задорны.
Моя бывшая коллега на фейсбуке сейчас с задором всем сообщает, что три шубки ей надоели, хочет 4-ю. Это у нее такая самоирония)
Человек живет легко и красиво. 
Но поверхностно и неосмысленно. 
Не всем дано.

P.S. А где это Будда говорил, что вегетарианство - это "натянутая струна"? Если я не ошибаюсь, под натянутой струной понимается полный аскетизм, а не здоровое вегетарианское питание. Надеюсь, скушанный недавно фалафель с хумусом помог мне выразить свои мысли ясно)))))

----------

Vladiimir (07.12.2011), Zom (08.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (07.12.2011)

----------


## Майя П

конечно с точки зр. перенаселения планеты и истощения продовольствия - вегетарианство - нужная вещь... бесплодие и все такое... и удобно для управления массами.... и не надо заморачиваться...

----------


## Neroli

> Почему не "сеют", еще как "сеют"  И из пещеры то же. Кроме людей есть другие существа, которые в горах любят жить. Да и люди туда приходят с разными просьбами. Я сам слышал об этом.


Неужели вегетарианство в горах пропагандируют?




> Про котлетку анекдот вспомнил из серии Шерлок Хомс и доктор Ватсон про овсянку


Где Сэр Генри выл как собака Баскервилей, когда овсянку ел?  :Smilie: 
Лично я люблю овсянку, все ок.  :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> Ну я рада, что мясоеды, видимо, все веселы и задорны.
> Моя бывшая коллега на фейсбуке сейчас с задором всем сообщает, что три шубки ей надоели, хочет 4-ю. Это у нее такая самоирония)
> Человек живет легко и красиво. 
> Но поверхностно и неосмысленно. 
> Не всем дано.
> 
> P.S. А где это Будда говорил, что вегетарианство - это "натянутая струна"? Если я не ошибаюсь, под натянутой струной понимается полный аскетизм, а не здоровое вегетарианское питание. Надеюсь, скушанный недавно фалафель с хумусом помог мне выразить свои мысли ясно)))))


Не буду по 108 разу обсуждать кто что сЪел и как это на кого повлияло. Надоели эти разговоры уже хуже самого мяса. 
Ты вот скажи лучше, у тебя какие люди больше симпатии вызывают, которые едят мясо, но признают необходимость и важность вегетарианства, или те, которые не едят мясо, но считают, что вегетарианство вещь необязательная? И почему?

зы: про вегетарианство Будда не говорил, только про струны. Это я сама попыталась примерить идею. Вроде подходит.  :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

> Ты вот скажи лучше, у тебя какие люди больше симпатии вызывают, которые едят мясо, но признают необходимость и важность вегетарианства, или те, которые не едят мясо, но считают, что вегетарианство вещь необязательная? И почему?


Сложная задачка для полуночи, но попробую ответить)

Первые мне симпатичнее (которые едят мясо, но признают необходимость и важность вегетарианства). 
Потому что это указывает на вектор развития человека. На то что он не простой потребитель, считающий что животные созданы для того, чтобы люди их ели. Возможно он ест мясо потому, что по каким-то причинам не может от него отказаться физически. Это можно понять.
Вторые мне менее симпатичны, т.к. скорее всего они не едят мясо по соображениям нравится/не нравится, либо плохо для здоровья. Но в общем и целом их совершенно не волнует проблема убийства ради пищи.

----------

Neroli (07.12.2011), Vladiimir (07.12.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Кстати поедая овощи то ж много чего можно набраться например нитратов и прочей гадости.


Кстати да.

----------


## Шенпен

Интересно , а каким образом вегетарианец слон помогает несчасным антилопам гну ,которых пожирают злобные львы и тигры? Ест он свою траву, и никак это не влияет на тот факт ,что антилопы  пожираемы львами ,потому-что такова  карма антилоп и львов.
Да!Слон не участвует в убийстве антилоп и не накапливает такую дурную карму,но он своим вегетарианством абсолютно никаким образом им не помогает.Он всего лишь не вредит себе!
А  вот что может сделать буддист чтобы помочь уже убиенным животным(которых всё-равно будут убивать,будь мы все хоть трижды вегетарианцами)?
Мой ответ - съесть,поблагодарить за полученные белки,пожелать хорошего перерождения и продолжить практику на благо этих и всех остальных существ :Smilie: 
П.С. Это не пропаганда мясоедения,и против вегетарианства как такового ,я ничего не имею.Но уж если мы едим мясо,то у нас есть возможность помочь.Пример со слоном призван указать на бессмысленность идеи о том,что чьё-то вегетарианство помогает животным.Вегетарианц может сказать:"Я в этом не участвую" ,вот и всё.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Я не убиваю насекомых, если вопрос ко мне. 
> И, как это ни странно, не ем. 
> Комаров не шлепаю, тараканов выкидываю за окошко в целом виде.


Я тоже, как ни странно…

----------

Джигме (07.12.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

"Неужели вегетарианство в горах пропагандируют?"
А что вегетарианство cтало путем  освобождению? Это в какой сутре (тантре) сказано?

"Где Сэр Генри выл как собака Баскервилей, когда овсянку ел?  :Smilie: 
Лично я люблю овсянку, все ок. "
Типа того :Smilie:  Я освянку ем либо когда депрессия либо когда больше есть нечего.

----------


## Ануруддха

> А что вегетарианство cтало путем  освобождению?


А что мясоедство теперь путь к освобождению? А отказ от скупки краденного - это путь к освобождению? Если нет то можно скупать? Если да, то те кто не скупает краденное автоматически на пути освобождения? Тогда зачем мыслить такими узкими категориями. 

Еще раз, статус раздела не за и против вегетарианства, а о вегетарианстве в буддизме которое в нем в той или иной форме присутствует. Просьба придерживаться правила раздела.

----------

Joy (07.12.2011), Svarog (08.12.2011), Vladiimir (07.12.2011), Zom (08.12.2011), Еше Нинбо (07.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (07.12.2011)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Интересно , а каким образом вегетарианец слон помогает несчасным антилопам гну ,которых пожирают злобные львы и тигры? Ест он свою траву, и никак это не влияет на тот факт ,что антилопы  пожираемы львами ,потому-что такова  карма антилоп и львов.
> Да!Слон не участвует в убийстве антилоп и не накапливает такую дурную карму,но он своим вегетарианством абсолютно никаким образом им не помогает.Он всего лишь не вредит себе!
> А  вот что может сделать буддист чтобы помочь уже убиенным животным(которых всё-равно будут убивать,будь мы все хоть трижды вегетарианцами)?
> Мой ответ - съесть,поблагодарить за полученные белки,пожелать хорошего перерождения и продолжить практику на благо этих и всех остальных существ
> П.С. Это не пропаганда мясоедения,и против вегетарианства как такового ,я ничего не имею.Но уж если мы едим мясо,то у нас есть возможность помочь.Пример со слоном призван указать на бессмысленность идеи о том,что чьё-то вегетарианство помогает животным.Вегетарианц может сказать:"Я в этом не участвую" ,вот и всё.


я не пропагандирую вегетарианство но просто спрошу у сторонника мясоедения. скажите а вам бы понравилось сидеть в клетке а потом в свое время когда станете достаточно жирный, или когда к вашему хозяину приедут гости, пойти на убой. утешили бы вас мысли что поедающий вас думает при этом " съесть,поблагодарить за полученные белки,пожелать хорошего перерождения и продолжить практику на благо этих и всех остальных существ". 
мне кажется что в момент когда вас положат на плаху и к вашей шее прикоснется лезвие ножа, эти мысли покажутся вам верхом цинизма и лживости.

----------

Joy (07.12.2011), Lion Miller (07.12.2011), Vladiimir (07.12.2011), Еше Нинбо (07.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (07.12.2011), Читтадхаммо (09.12.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

> А что мясоедство теперь путь к освобождению? А отказ от скупки краденного - это путь к освобождению? Если нет то можно скупать? Если да, то те кто не скупает краденное автоматически на пути освобождения? Тогда зачем мыслить такими узкими категориями. 
> 
> Еще раз, статус раздела не за и против вегетарианства, а о вегетарианстве в буддизме которое в нем в той или иной форме присутствует. Просьба придерживаться правила раздела.


Насколько я понимаю, мясоедство не создает препятствий для достижения освобождения в отличение от воровства. естественно если человек может отказаться от мяса - это хорошо, но вот насчет активной пропаганды веганства под видом практики Дхармы не уверен.

----------

Джигме (07.12.2011), Кунсанг (07.12.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

> Кстати да.


В Спб по краней мере при ограниченном бюджете сложно быть вегетарианцем по краней мере мне. Женщинам возможно легче.
Во время ретритов уровня крия тантры мы естественно оказываемся от мяса. Кстати слышал что не оплодотворенные яйца есть можно.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (07.12.2011)

----------


## Ануруддха

> Насколько я понимаю, мясоедство не создает препятствий для достижения освобождения в отличение от воровства.


Скупка краденного - это само по себе не воровство, но здравомыслящему человеку понятно, что оно способствует воровству. Точно также и скупка мяса - это не убийство живых существ, но здравомыслящему человеку понятно, что оно способствует их убийству. Согласуется отказ от убийства живых существ с Дхармой? А отказ от того, что способствует массовому и очевидному убийству живых существ?

----------

Svarog (08.12.2011), Еше Нинбо (07.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (07.12.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> я не пропагандирую вегетарианство но просто спрошу у сторонника мясоедения. скажите а вам бы понравилось сидеть в клетке а потом в свое время когда станете достаточно жирный, или когда к вашему хозяину приедут гости, пойти на убой. утешили бы вас мысли что поедающий вас думает при этом " съесть,поблагодарить за полученные белки,пожелать хорошего перерождения и продолжить практику на благо этих и всех остальных существ". 
> мне кажется что в момент когда вас положат на плаху и к вашей шее прикоснется лезвие ножа, эти мысли покажутся вам верхом цинизма и лживости.


Ну, Шенпену, как настоящему бодхисаттве, да и как многим практикующим, может быть, и понравилось, но я не думаю, что все коровы могут так думать. Тем более те, которые в промышленном масштабе выращиваются.




> Насколько я понимаю, мясоедство не создает препятствий для достижения освобождения в отличение от воровства. естественно если человек может отказаться от мяса - это хорошо, но вот насчет активной пропаганды веганства под видом практики Дхармы не уверен.


Для достижения архатства не создаёт, а вот для становления бодхисаттвой вполне себе создаёт. Ведь и Пема Дордже Ринпоче говорил тебе, как я понял, что буддистам махаяны, не практикующим тантру, мясо нельзя, за исключением, когда оно выполняет функции лекарства. Что тебе можно, ещё не означает, что всем можно  :Smilie:

----------

Джигме (07.12.2011)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

Цхултрим Тращи,
вы видели молча плачущих животных которым вот вот перережут горло? так вот смею вас уверить они хоть животные но отлично понимают что с ними сейчас будет.

----------

Joy (07.12.2011), Lion Miller (07.12.2011), Pema Sonam (07.12.2011), Джигме (07.12.2011), Еше Нинбо (07.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (07.12.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Цхултрим Тращи,
> вы видели молча плачущих животных которым вот вот перережут горло? так вот смею вас уверить они хоть животные но отлично понимают что с ними сейчас будет.


Видел. В кино правда. Но я и до этого перестал мясо есть. А после этого перестал даже мой один мой американский друг-небуддист.

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (07.12.2011), Еше Нинбо (07.12.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

> Скупка краденного - это само по себе не воровство, но здравомыслящему человеку понятно, что оно способствует воровству. Точно также и скупка мяса - это не убийство живых существ, но здравомыслящему человеку понятно, что оно способствует их убийству. Согласуется отказ от убийства живых существ с Дхармой? А отказ от того, что способствует массовому и очевидному убийству живых существ?


если бы буддистам нельзя было бы есть мясо , был бы прямо запрет в обетах протимокши. Я думаю что стоит сосредоточиться на практике а не на вегаснтве поскольку веганство к освобождению не приведет, а практика Дхаомы приведет и есть никого будет не нужно. 
Есть только один вопрос - препятствует ли мясоедство достижению реализации.

При производстве сельхозкультур гибнет много живых существ, разрушаются их дома. Так же как при строительстве жилья, дорог, производстве промышленных товаров. Если быть последовательным веганом то нужно идти жить в лес и заниматься исключительно собирательством отказавшись как от дома, автомобильного транспорта и сельского хозяйства. И то можно, идя по лесу, раздваивать насекомое. И отказаться как джайнисты от приема лекарств что бы не убивать микробов. Они тож "животные". Прием антибиотиков можно сравнить с массовым геноцидом.

----------

Кунсанг (07.12.2011), Фил (07.12.2011)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Можно же постепенно. Сперва от мяса отказаться, потом--от антибиотиков, потом--в лес.  :Smilie:  Если есть такая цель, конечно.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> если бы буддистам нельзя было бы есть мясо , был бы прямо запрет в обетах протимокши. Я думаю что стоит сосредоточиться на практике а не на вегаснтве поскольку веганство к освобождению не приведет, а практика Дхаомы приведет и есть никого будет не нужно.


Есть прямой запрет для бодхисаттв.

Естественно, если бы мы все могли всё бросить и уйти в ретрит по Дзогчену, можно было бы говорить о том, что нужно сосредоточиться на практике, а всё остальное напрямую к освобождению не ведёт.

Но к сожалению мало кто может идти таким путём, и на деле нам приходится пользоваться любыми способами накопления заслуги, кто может отказаться от мяса —отказывается от мяса, кто может стать монахом —становится монахом, кто может переводить старушек через улицу —переводит старушек через улицу, хотя это напрямую к освобождению не приведёт.

Разумеется, отказавшись от мяса, мы не можем полностью перестать причинять вред другим существам. Но хотя бы можно его уменьшить в силу способностей каждого. Понятно, что вегетарианец берёт на себя неблагую карму убийства долгоносиков. Но ведь мясоед тоже берёт и долгоносиков (мясоеды тоже едят хлеб!), а ещё и коров. Если хотя бы на коров уменьшить, уже неплохо.

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (07.12.2011), Pema Sonam (07.12.2011), Ануруддха (07.12.2011), Еше Нинбо (07.12.2011)

----------


## Ануруддха

Другими словами вы поддерживаете скупку краденного поскольку оно все равно уже украдено и все равно крадут? И за массовое убийство животных поскольку все равно все гибнет? Вот Далай-ламу почему-то вопросы вегетарианство интересуют, а простых буддистов нет...

----------

Pema Sonam (07.12.2011), Вова Л. (07.12.2011), Еше Нинбо (07.12.2011), Фил (07.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (07.12.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

> Другими вы поддерживаете скупку краденного поскольку оно все равно уже украдено и все равно крадут? И за массовое убийство животных поскольку все равно все гибнет? Вот Далай-ламу почему-то вопросы вегетарианство интересуют, а простых буддистов нет...


Лучший способ устранить страдания животных и других живых существ - быстрее стать Буддой и помогать живым существам освобождаться от сансарического существования.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А еще вегетарианцами были Эйнштейн, Пифагор и Леонардо да Винчи.


Очень удивился, узнав, что вегетарианцами были такие чудеснейшие мастера, как Миларепа, Атиша, Джигме Лингпа, Патрул Ринпоче и даже Друкпа Кунле.

А вообще, больше не буду участвовать в этой теме, последователи Тхеравады и китайского буддизма сами знают, что говорится в их традициях по поводу поедания мяса, а всем буддистам тибетской традиции, кто этого ещё не сделал, рекомендую прочесть книгу «Пища Бодхисаттв», даже несмотря, на то, что кому-то, возможно, будет неприятно, что там написано.

----------

Joy (07.12.2011), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (07.12.2011), Алексей Т (07.12.2011), Еше Нинбо (07.12.2011)

----------


## Джигме

> Интересно , а каким образом вегетарианец слон помогает несчасным антилопам гну ,которых пожирают злобные львы и тигры? Ест он свою траву, и никак это не влияет на тот факт ,что антилопы  пожираемы львами ,потому-что такова  карма антилоп и львов.
> Да!Слон не участвует в убийстве антилоп и не накапливает такую дурную карму,но он своим вегетарианством абсолютно никаким образом им не помогает.Он всего лишь не вредит себе!
> А  вот что может сделать буддист чтобы помочь уже убиенным животным(которых всё-равно будут убивать,будь мы все хоть трижды вегетарианцами)?
> Мой ответ - съесть,поблагодарить за полученные белки,пожелать хорошего перерождения и продолжить практику на благо этих и всех остальных существ
> П.С. Это не пропаганда мясоедения,и против вегетарианства как такового ,я ничего не имею.Но уж если мы едим мясо,то у нас есть возможность помочь.Пример со слоном призван указать на бессмысленность идеи о том,что чьё-то вегетарианство помогает животным.Вегетарианц может сказать:"Я в этом не участвую" ,вот и всё.


Ой, чую я что сей час на вас накинется группа вегетарианцев с целью ....   эммм....  в общем точно так же сЪесть вас и пожелать вам хорошего перерождения :Big Grin:

----------


## Джигме

> Сложная задачка для полуночи, но попробую ответить)
> 
> Первые мне симпатичнее (которые едят мясо, но признают необходимость и важность вегетарианства). 
> Потому что это указывает на вектор развития человека. На то что он не простой потребитель, считающий что животные созданы для того, чтобы люди их ели. Возможно он ест мясо потому, что по каким-то причинам не может от него отказаться физически. Это можно понять.
> Вторые мне менее симпатичны, т.к. скорее всего они не едят мясо по соображениям нравится/не нравится, либо плохо для здоровья. Но в общем и целом их совершенно не волнует проблема убийства ради пищи.


А кто вам более симпатичен те кто признают необходимость и важность вегетарианства или те кто признают важность практики Дхармы и просветления?
Не считающий что животные созданы для того, чтобы люди их ели или тот кто считает что животные созданы в силу своей собственной кармы?

----------


## Джигме

> Другими словами вы поддерживаете скупку краденного поскольку оно все равно уже украдено и все равно крадут? И за массовое убийство животных поскольку все равно все гибнет? Вот Далай-ламу почему-то вопросы вегетарианство интересуют, а простых буддистов нет...


Далай лама говорил что вегетарианство это личный выбор для каждого буддиста и не вегетарианство он не называл грехом чего не скажешь про воровство. Сам он кстати теперь есть мясо по совету врачей.

----------


## Джигме

> я не пропагандирую вегетарианство но просто спрошу у сторонника мясоедения. скажите а вам бы понравилось сидеть в клетке а потом в свое время когда станете достаточно жирный, или когда к вашему хозяину приедут гости, пойти на убой. утешили бы вас мысли что поедающий вас думает при этом " съесть,поблагодарить за полученные белки,пожелать хорошего перерождения и продолжить практику на благо этих и всех остальных существ". 
> мне кажется что в момент когда вас положат на плаху и к вашей шее прикоснется лезвие ножа, эти мысли покажутся вам верхом цинизма и лживости.


Так можно и в человеческом рождении много чего найти не приятного. Я думаю что везде неприятностей хватает.

----------


## Фил

> Другими словами вы поддерживаете скупку краденного поскольку оно все равно уже украдено и все равно крадут? И за массовое убийство животных поскольку все равно все гибнет? Вот Далай-ламу почему-то вопросы вегетарианство интересуют, а простых буддистов нет...


 Забавно, но когда давно я именно так и думал. Почему бы не купить ворованную магнитолу , если её уже все равно украли?
Сейчас разница чувствуется отчетливо  :Smilie:

----------

Ануруддха (07.12.2011)

----------


## Шенпен

> я не пропагандирую вегетарианство но просто спрошу у сторонника мясоедения. скажите а вам бы понравилось сидеть в клетке а потом в свое время когда станете достаточно жирный, или когда к вашему хозяину приедут гости, пойти на убой. утешили бы вас мысли что поедающий вас думает при этом " съесть,поблагодарить за полученные белки,пожелать хорошего перерождения и продолжить практику на благо этих и всех остальных существ". 
> мне кажется что в момент когда вас положат на плаху и к вашей шее прикоснется лезвие ножа, эти мысли покажутся вам верхом цинизма и лживости.


1.Я не сторонник  ни мясоедения , ни вегетарианства.Конкретно в данный период времени я ем мясо,но,не исключаю той возможности ,что перестану есть его в будующем.
2.Мне не нравятся страдания живых существ - можете быть уверенны.Я  писал конкретно следующее :"Пример со слоном призван указать на бессмысленность идеи о том,что чьё-то вегетарианство помогает животным.Вегетарианц может сказать:"Я в этом не участвую" ,вот и всё. "
Могу сформулировать по-другому.Если несчаснтая аргентиская корова родилась  в такой ситуации в результате своих-же негативных действий в прошлих жизнях и должна быть съедена - она будет съедена.Ни моё ни Ваше вегетарианство этому не сможет попрепятствовать.Можно стоять с плакатом в защиту животных и, возможно,в Аргентине запретят выращивать коров на мясо,но тогда она родится в Бразилии или вообще  в Африке в виде антилопы гну.
Практика Дхармы является наилучшим способом  помочь существам избежать страданий ,а не вегетарианство.Мантры ,например,во время еды помогут всем - вегетарианцам и мясоедам и тем кто погиб под ножем мясника или колёсами комбайна..
3.Я искренне надеюсь что Вы мне не желаете всех тех ужасов ,о которых здесь написали.
Если в результате своих негативных действий  в прошлых жизнях ,я окажусь в вышеописанной ситуации,не знаю как будет реагировать мой ум. Сейчас обвинять меня в лживости и лицемерии у Вас нет никаких оснований.
4.Однозначно не стану есть животных убитых специально для меня.И по возможности буду препятствовать их убийству.

----------

AlexUM (08.12.2011)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

1 радует
2 если бы нравилось вы не были буддистом. агрентинскую корову мне конечно не спасти. это факт. но и участвовать в этом я не буду. тут в монастырях через один или бык живет или корова. монахи у муслимов выкупают  а то бы те на мясо пошли бы. насчет мантр меня и во времена Махаянства грызли сомнения. 
3 можете не надеяться а быть уверены на 100 % процентов. не желаю. более того если в этот момент не буду сидеть в соседней клетке то помогу всячески дабы вы избежали этой участи.
4 тоже радует

----------

Фил (07.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (07.12.2011)

----------


## Neroli

У меня опять тезисы и вопросы о вегетарианстве.
1) Вегетарианство не спасает живых существ. Существа страдают в силу своей кармы, это понятно. Все мы знаем как "добывают" мясо. Вегетарианец "в этом не участвует". Неучастие само по себе не приводит к освобождению, это понятно. Но способствует ли оно накоплению благой кармы? Какие будут соображения?
2) Мясоед, напротив, в "этом участвует". Накапливает ли он тем самым не благую карму? Какие буду соображения?

И кстати. А какие кармические последствия у "скупки краденного"?

----------


## Neroli

Аня, спасибо за ответ. Я так и предполагала почему-то.  :Smilie:

----------

Аньезка (07.12.2011)

----------


## Алексей Т

> У меня опять тезисы и вопросы о вегетарианстве.
> 1) Вегетарианство не спасает живых существ. Существа страдают в силу своей кармы, это понятно. Все мы знаем как "добывают" мясо. Вегетарианец "в этом не участвует". Неучастие само по себе не приводит к освобождению, это понятно. Но способствует ли оно накоплению благой кармы? Какие будут соображения?
> 2) Мясоед, напротив, в "этом участвует". Накапливает ли он тем самым не благую карму? Какие буду соображения?
> 
> И кстати. А какие кармические последствия у "скупки краденного"?


Собственно изходя из «Четанахам бхиккхаве каммам вадами» - «монахи, намерение, я говорю вам, является каммой. Свершив намерение, мы создаём камму посредством тела, речи, ума».
1. Если намерение улучшить здоровье и тд, никакой благой кармы вам не видать  :Wink:  Если вы становитесь вегетарианцем из сострадания и для того что бы не причинять страдания живым существам - то определенно будет благая карма.

2. Ну к примеру монаху дали подаяние с мясом, у него естественно не было ни малейшего намерения способствовать страданию убиенного животного, то и кармы не будет.
Но если вы хоть как то способствовали добыче этого мяса, то  конечно будет плохая карма. Например отдали животное мяснику чтоб он его убил и отдал мясо вам или тп.
Если купили в магазине мясо, то в принципе у вас же не было намерения убивать\доставлять страдания жс и тп, так что вроде не должна накапливаться неблагая карма.


Но это собственно просто мои соображения

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (07.12.2011), Джигме (07.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (07.12.2011)

----------


## Алексей Т

Хотя...  В некоторых махаянских сутрах говорится об очень дурных кармических последствиях поедания мяса. И я впринципе согласен с этим  В любом случае последствия будут. Явно не позитивные. Как ни крути)

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (07.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (07.12.2011)

----------


## Joy

У того, кто знает о страданиях живых существ, предназначенных для съедения, и продолжает есть их мертвую плоть, - маленькое сердце и изворотливый ум. 

Логика может объяснить даже убийство человека и каннибализм. 
Сострадание к живым существам, проявляющееся в том числе и в вегетарианстве, помогает буддийской практике, укрепляет веру, очищает тело, устраняет дурной запах, который чувствуют живые существа и боятся его.
Конечно на одном вегетарианстве практику не построишь и Буддой не станешь. 
Буддийский Путь состоит из мудрости, упорной практики и сострадания ко всему живому.
Если мудрость обретается правильной практикой, а усердная практика - верой и мудростью; то сострадание питаемо правильным пониманием страдательности живых существ, в том числе животных, и как следствие этого понимания, - поддержанием тела, сосуда для практики, - чистой растительной пищей.

В любом случае на первом плане должна быть буддийская практика: лучше буддист-мясоед, чем заблуждающийся вегетарианец.
А если и буддист и вегетарианец - совсем хорошо *=)*

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (07.12.2011), Алексей Т (07.12.2011), Джигме (07.12.2011), Фил (07.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (07.12.2011), Читтадхаммо (09.12.2011)

----------


## Фил

> 2. Ну к примеру монаху дали подаяние с мясом, у него естественно не было ни малейшего намерения способствовать страданию убиенного животного, то и кармы не будет.
> Но если вы хоть как то способствовали добыче этого мяса, то  конечно будет плохая карма. Например отдали животное мяснику чтоб он его убил и отдал мясо вам или тп.[/COLOR]


 Или например сходили в стейк-хаус.
А там в меню написано "говядина отборного зернового откорма". Таким образом для вас специально, для собственного вашего развлечения, для вас откормили зерном корову, убили, чтобы вы потом съели вкусный стейк.

Одно дело, подаяние мясом дали, или мясо съесть, чтобы не умереть с голода, а другое дело - так вот, для праздного времяпрепровождения

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (07.12.2011)

----------


## Фил

> Логика может объяснить даже убийство человека и каннибализм.


 Но выживших членов сборной Уругвая даже никто не обвиняет ни в чем, но это другой случай, как впрочем и блокада Ленинграда. Почему то съесть мертвое тело человека - это ужасно, а мертвое тело коровы - нормально.

----------

Аньезка (07.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (07.12.2011)

----------


## Джыш

> Но выживших членов сборной Уругвая даже никто не обвиняет ни в чем, но это другой случай, как впрочем и блокада Ленинграда. Почему то съесть мертвое тело человека - это ужасно, а мертвое тело коровы - нормально.


Ну вобще-то кое-кто из самых страстных мясоедов, участвующих в этой ветке (не буду показывать пальцем  :Smilie: , не считает каннибализм чем-то ужасным, а даже наоборот. Ну а в принципе - наверное потому что коровы тупые и не умеют разговаривать по человечески, дабы качать свои права.

----------

Фил (08.12.2011)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> А там в меню написано "говядина отборного зернового откорма". Таким образом для вас специально, для собственного вашего развлечения, для вас откормили зерном корову, убили, чтобы вы потом съели вкусный стейк.


А корова зерна наелась--тоже ей подвезло!

----------


## Sforza

Каждый раз одно и тоже,одно и тоже...одно и тоже.Буддийский день сурка.
Зарекся же не читать темы про вегетарианство.Нет,дурак,сижу листаю..

----------

Aion (08.12.2011), Joy (07.12.2011), Pema Sonam (07.12.2011), Svarog (08.12.2011), Won Soeng (07.12.2011), Аньезка (07.12.2011), Буль (07.12.2011), Денис Евгеньев (08.12.2011), Джигме (07.12.2011), Кунсанг (07.12.2011), Фил (08.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (08.12.2011), Шенпен (07.12.2011)

----------


## Джигме

> Хотя...  В некоторых махаянских сутрах говорится об очень дурных кармических последствиях поедания мяса. И я впринципе согласен с этим  В любом случае последствия будут. Явно не позитивные. Как ни крути)


Я думаю что с мясом ситуация такая же как и с помощью ЖС. Вы можете видеть что комуто плохо и не помогать по каким то причинам, грехом это не будет, но для того кто идет по пути бодхисатвы это хоть и не является грехом накапливающем негативную карму тем не менее будет поступком который не совсем согласуется с его обетами помогать ВЖС.

----------


## Кунсанг

При уборке риса гибнут миллионы насекомых. У них тоже есть чувства, разум, они тоже страдают. Когда один человек на лекции Ламы Цонкапы поймал и хотел раздавить вошь между ногтями Лама Цонкапа громко сказал ему: "Отпусти жестокий ты человече это живое существо, ее вопли раздирают мне сердце". Причем он сидел очень далеко от Ламы Цонкапы и Лама Цонкапа просто обычным зрением не мог бы это увидеть. Насчет того мясоедения тибетцами и монголами в этом есть неблагая карма но таковы условия. Монголы скотоводы. Иначе не выживешь в степях. Чукчи скажите им что нельзя убивать китов раньше. Они бы все вымерли сразу.

----------

Джигме (07.12.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг

Поэтому в поедании риса также есть косвенная неблагая карма.

----------

Dondhup (07.12.2011), Джигме (07.12.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Каждый раз одно и тоже,одно и тоже...одно и тоже.Буддийский день сурка.
> Зарекся же не читать темы про вегетарианство.Нет,дурак,сижу листаю..


А чего? День сурка хороший день, все повторяется, повторяется заново.

----------


## Dondhup

"У того, кто знает о страданиях живых существ, предназначенных для съедения, и продолжает есть их мертвую плоть, - маленькое сердце и изворотливый ум. "
Вы одним махом дали негативную характеристику ВСЕМ кто ест мясо в том числе и махасиддхам. 
"ЛУЙИПА. 
Учителя Луйипу назвали так потому, что он ел рыбьи внутренности. Вот рассказ о нем. Жил однажды царь, богатый, как Кубера, бог процветания. Кроме дворца, украшенного алмазами, жемчужинами и всем, что можно пожелать, у него было три сына. Когда он умер, призвали астролога решить, кто из них унаследует его сокровища. Астролог заглянул в таблицы и объявил, что если на престол взойдет средний сын, воцарится процветание и довольство. Братья короновали принца против его воли, - сам он пытался всеми силами избежать участи правителя. Его пришлось заковать в золотые цепи. Не думая покориться, принц подкупил стражу и с одним из слуг бежал в Раманешвару, где правил тогда царь Рамала. Там он выбросил шелковое одеяние и все, что могло его выдать, оделся в рубище и стал вести жизнь городского нищего. Но внешность принца была так привлекательна, что каждый давал ему что-нибудь, и он мог совершенно не беспокоиться о пище. Позже принц перебрался в Бодхгайя, где дакини заботились о нем и учили его, а еще позже оказался в Сал ипутре, резиденции царя этой страны. Все это время он питался подаянием и ночевал на могилах. Однажды по пути на рынок он зашел в харчевню. Хозяйкой там была дакиня из числа живущих среди людей. Взглянув на принца, она подумала: « Он уже полностью очистил четыре чакры, но у него есть проблема: он не перестал задумываться о своем статусе среди людей». Она положила в миску гнилые объедки и подала ему, а когда он их выбросил, рассердившись, сказала: « Если ты до сих пор различаешь хорошую и плохую пищу, как Дхарма придет к тебе ? « Принц понял, что отличая одно от другого он отдаляется от Просветления. Он стал вылавливать в Ганге выброшенные рыбьи внутренности и питался этим в течении двенадцати лет, занимаясь практикой. Когда однажды торговка рыбой увидела его за едой, она назвала его Луйипа, «старые рыбьи потpоха». Под этим именем он достиг Просветления и прославился. Конец этой истории вы узнаете из рассказа про Тенгипу и сутенеpа Дарику. "

----------

Joy (07.12.2011), Кунсанг (08.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (08.12.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

> Каждый раз одно и тоже,одно и тоже...одно и тоже.Буддийский день сурка.
> Зарекся же не читать темы про вегетарианство.Нет,дурак,сижу листаю..


Так этож самая актуальная тема для буддистов во времена кали-юги.
Лет эта через 1000-2000 на буддийских форумах возможно самой актуальной  будет тема про защиту сексменьшинств, хотя ими возможно станут " натуралы".

----------


## Dondhup

> Или например сходили в стейк-хаус.
> А там в меню написано "говядина отборного зернового откорма". Таким образом для вас специально, для собственного вашего развлечения, для вас откормили зерном корову, убили, чтобы вы потом съели вкусный стейк.
> 
> Одно дело, подаяние мясом дали, или мясо съесть, чтобы не умереть с голода, а другое дело - так вот, для праздного времяпрепровождения


Это скорее всего реклама, в макдональдсе то ж много чего пишут про отборность инградиентов.

----------


## Майя П

> Это скорее всего реклама, в макдональдсе то ж много чего пишут про отборность инградиентов.


вот это точно, иногда с солонином картошка бывает ... но народ ест бодро....

----------


## Dondhup

> вот это точно, иногда с солонином картошка бывает ... но народ ест бодро....


Мне иногда (редко) пригодиться фастфуд есть хоть Учителя и не советовали. я его стараюсь постигать как 5 видов мяса и 5 нектара  :Wink:

----------


## Майя П

> Мне иногда (редко) пригодиться фастфуд есть хоть Учителя и не советовали. я его стараюсь постигать как 5 видов мяса и 5 нектара


хороший фастфуд, в многолюдном месте иногда лучше какого-нибудь ресторана на большой никитской... уж поверьте...
(до 3 суток там хранится еда, по сан-эпид требованиям.... в общем - карма.... кому то картошки по деревенски с солонином... кому то лосятину в лепешке..)- все имеет один вкус )))

----------


## Dondhup

У меня парочка любимых кафе - одно китайское традиционное, там кстати и вегетарианская пища есть.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (08.12.2011)

----------


## Аньезка

> А кто вам более симпатичен те кто признают необходимость и важность вегетарианства или те кто признают важность практики Дхармы и просветления?
> Не считающий что животные созданы для того, чтобы люди их ели или тот кто считает что животные созданы в силу своей собственной кармы?


Конечно, вторые.
Однако, считать, что у животных карма такая - недостаточно. Это похоже на отмашку "их проблемы".
Нужно еще и сострадать им, а не хладнокровно взирать на печальную участь других существ. 
Я не призываю оставить практику и бегать с плакатами около мясокомбинатов. 
Однако моя личная позиция такова: "Капля камень точит". Да, поедающих животных миллионы, но они состоят из единиц, отдельных личностей.
И в этом смысле мне не близка позиция некоторых буддистских Учителей, которые не призывают учеников отказываться от мяса, мотивируя это тем, что животных все равно будут убивать. Ведь у этих Учителей множество последователей, тысячи людей. И это уже не единица. Видимо те учителя (Кармапа, Патрул Ринпоче, Чатрал Ринпоче и другие), которые все же призывают к вегетарианству, это осознают.

----------

Vladiimir (08.12.2011), Алексей Т (08.12.2011), Джыш (08.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (08.12.2011)

----------


## Won Soeng

> У меня опять тезисы и вопросы о вегетарианстве.
> 1) Вегетарианство не спасает живых существ. Существа страдают в силу своей кармы, это понятно. Все мы знаем как "добывают" мясо. Вегетарианец "в этом не участвует". Неучастие само по себе не приводит к освобождению, это понятно. Но способствует ли оно накоплению благой кармы? Какие будут соображения?
> 2) Мясоед, напротив, в "этом участвует". Накапливает ли он тем самым не благую карму? Какие буду соображения?
> 
> И кстати. А какие кармические последствия у "скупки краденного"?


Скромность и непритязательность - благая карма, причины для освобождения.
Щедрость и сострадание - благая карма, причины для освобождения.

Жадность и капризы - неблагая карма, причины для страданий.
Черствость и брезгливость - неблагая карма, причины для страданий.

Не тосковать по вкусной еде, есть невозмутимо для поддержания сил организма - благая карма.
Тосковать по вкусной еде - неблагая карма.
Вкусно есть, чтобы не тосковать по вкусной еде - неблагая карма

Вегетарианство или мясоедение - частности.

----------

Neroli (08.12.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Однако моя личная позиция такова: "Капля камень точит". Да, поедающих животных миллионы, но они состоят из единиц, отдельных личностей.
> И в этом смысле мне не близка позиция некоторых буддистских Учителей, которые не призывают учеников отказываться от мяса, мотивируя это тем, что животных все равно будут убивать. Ведь у этих Учителей множество последователей, тысячи людей. И это уже не единица. Видимо те учителя (Кармапа, Патрул Ринпоче, Чатрал Ринпоче и другие), которые все же призывают к вегетарианству, это осознают.


Его Святейшество Далай лама в интервью данном монголам попросил их поменьше есть мяса, говоря о неблагой карме связанной с убийством животных. Но это невозможно призвать монголов отказаться от мяса.

----------

Аньезка (08.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (08.12.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Не тосковать по вкусной еде, есть невозмутимо для поддержания сил организма - благая карма.
> Тосковать по вкусной еде - неблагая карма.
> Вкусно есть, чтобы не тосковать по вкусной еде - неблагая карма


Тосковать по вкусной еде - очень небольшая неблагая карма. И вкусно есть чтобы не тосковать по вкусной еде тоже совсем небольшая неблагая карма. Привязанности в еде это мелочи. Если это не принимает крайних форм конечно. У меня оказывается есть привязанность к пряникам в сметане. В детстве так делали ломали пряники и смешивали со сметаной. Теперь если я очень долго не поем пряников в сметане, то почему то когда голоден вспоминаю про них. Есть вещи и повкуснее ведь. Брезгливость у меня к халве. И это тоже небольшая неблагая карма. Просто я ее когда был маленький переел и меня тошнило. Теперь она вызывает у меня сильное отвращение. Не могу даже кусочка сЪесть.

----------


## Dondhup

Надо ж как бывает. Я вот рыбу в детве не любил с самых малых лет по рассказам мамы.
Слышал что многие моногло-буряты рыбные продукты вообще не едят.

----------


## Dondhup

В СПб поздней осенью и зимой-весной  достаточно серьезный дефицит качественных вегетарианских продуктов - овощей по доступной цене.
Помидоры как трава, картошка зимой тоже непонятно где выращена и совсем не вкусная. Можно конечно питаться чечевицей и кашами, но на них одних долго не протянешь.. Хорошо молочные продукты есть достаточно качественные в магазинах "Фермер".

----------


## Кунсанг

Они рыбу презрительно зовут усанай хорхой. Водяной червяк. И правда многие не едят те которые из степей, но те кто в Баругзине, Курумкане давно уже рыбу омуль и т.д. едят. Вот монголы те очень мало рыбы едят, но сейчас все меняется вроде.

----------

Dondhup (08.12.2011), Денис Евгеньев (08.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (08.12.2011)

----------


## Neroli

> У того, кто знает о страданиях живых существ, предназначенных для съедения, и продолжает есть их мертвую плоть, - маленькое сердце и изворотливый ум.


Есть очень известные тибесткие Учителя, употреблющие мясо. Надо будет к ним приглядеться, особенно в плане изворотливости ума.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Кстати, а Вы способны  говорить о мяоедах без попыток их обозвать и унизить?

----------

Pema Sonam (08.12.2011), Кунсанг (08.12.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Слышал что многие моногло-буряты рыбные продукты вообще не едят.


Тибетцы тоже не едят рыбу, потому что считается, что съев рыбу с икрой приобщишься к неблагой карме убийства тысяч живых существ (мальков).

----------

Еше Нинбо (08.12.2011)

----------


## Neroli

> Хотя...  В некоторых махаянских сутрах говорится об очень дурных кармических последствиях поедания мяса. И я впринципе согласен с этим  В любом случае последствия будут. Явно не позитивные. Как ни крути)


Алексей, если бы вдруг выяснилось, что покупка мяса в магазине и его употребление в пищу не несут никаких негативных последствий, Вы бы обрадовались за мясоедов или расстроились? Или Вам все равно?

----------

Джигме (08.12.2011)

----------


## Ануруддха

Мир на 90% погружен в мясоедство, но и эти 10% мясоеды готовы опротестовать. Друзья, данный раздел форума _для вегетаринцев_, имей те же уже совесть.

----------

Аньезка (08.12.2011), Вова Л. (08.12.2011), Еше Нинбо (08.12.2011), Фил (08.12.2011)

----------


## Neroli

> Мир на 90% погружен в мясоедство, но и эти 10% мясоеды готовы опротестовать. Друзья, данный раздел форума _для вегетаринцев_, имей те же уже совесть.


Валерий, это не я ли Вас так разозлила?  :Confused: 
на всякий случай... Не ищу оправдания мясоедам, но хочу разобраться как все обстоит на самом деле. При этом я совершенно спокойно могу оказаться вегетарианкой.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Сегодня посмотрел передачу "Судебный детектив". Расследовали дело о каннибализме, т.е убийстве людей и поедании их человеческого мяса. Муж и жена убивали и ели людей. Жена заманивала, а муж убивал. Муж преподаватель. Суд приговорил мужа к 20 годам лишения свободы в колонии строго режима. Жену приговорил к 15 годам колонии общего режима.
Учитывая теорию перерождения в буддизме, животное может перерождаться в человека, а человек в животное.
Если в будущем буддизм будет преобладать на Земле, предполагаю, что за убийство животных могут в будущем посадить в тюрьму, также как за убийство людей.

Для информации из Википедии:
Известные каннибалы, поедавшие мясо людей:

Иди Амин — президент Уганды в 1971—1979 гг., творец одного из самых жестоких авторитарных режимов в Африке
Джеффри Дамер — (1960—1994) — известный американский серийный убийца и каннибал
Александр Спесивцев (р.1970) — российский серийный убийца и каннибал
Андрей Чикатило — (1936—1994) — один из самых известных советских серийных убийц
Алексей Суклетин — (1943—1987) — советский серийный убийца и каннибал
Альберт Фиш — (1870—1936) — американский серийный убийца и каннибал.
Армин Майвес (нем. Armin Meiwes; р. 1961) — немецкий гомосексуалист и каннибал, который в 2001 году съел своего любовника Бернда Брандеса.
Бокасса, Жан-Бедель — (1921—1996) — президент (позднее — император) Центрально-Африканской Республики (позже — империи), один из самых эксцентричных диктаторов XX века.
Филиппо Цаппи — участник экспедиции У. Нобиле, которого обвиняли в съедении другого участника экспедиции, Ф. Мальмгрена
Иссеи Сагава — японец, убийца-каннибал, убивший и съевший свою однокурсницу Рене Хартевельт.
Джумагалиев, Николай Есполович (р. 1952, пос. Узунагач, Алма-Атинская область, Казахская ССР) — советский и казахский серийный убийца-каннибал, убил 9 женщин.

----------


## Dondhup

> Тибетцы тоже не едят рыбу, потому что считается, что съев рыбу с икрой приобщишься к неблагой карме убийства тысяч живых существ (мальков).


Но икра это ж не мальки

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Но икра это ж не мальки


Как я уже писал, я не хочу больше дискутировать в этой теме, тем более лучше чем Шабкар, написать сложно. Да хоть один намтар его чего стоит. Кстати, он оказывается из Ребконга, это не так далеко отсюда. Удивительно, как много выдающихся мастеров происходили из тибетских окраин. Книга коротенькая, ещё раз настоятельно рекомендую.

А тибетский обычай не есть рыбу просто показывает, что традиционно у них присутствует осознанное отношение к этому вопросу, есть чему поучиться.

----------

Еше Нинбо (08.12.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг

Фильм о жестоком обращении с животными "Земляне" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=feSf1p-aO9Q

Косвенно мы накапливаем неблагую карму и от ношения одежды. Но трудно идти совершенно чистым путем. Очень много косвенного также помимо создания прямой неблагой кармы. Несмотря на то что мы думаем что не создаем неблагой кармы, она все равно создается даже если мы носим ботинки из кожи.

----------

Vladiimir (08.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (08.12.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

Специально для Dondhup. уголовный кодекс надо чтить. Это конечно не про поедание мяса, но про действия по отношению к животным.
Статья 245. Жестокое обращение с животными
1. Жестокое обращение с животными, повлекшее их гибель или увечье, если это деяние совершено из хулиганских побуждений, или из корыстных побуждений, или с применением садистских методов, или в присутствии малолетних, наказывается штрафом в размере до восьмидесяти тысяч рублей или в размере заработной платы или иного дохода осужденного за период до шести месяцев, либо обязательными работами на срок от ста двадцати до ста восьмидесяти часов, либо исправительными работами на срок до одного года, либо ограничением свободы на срок до одного года, либо арестом на срок до шести месяцев.
2. То же деяние, совершенное группой лиц, группой лиц по предварительному сговору или организованной группой,
наказывается штрафом в размере от ста тысяч до трехсот тысяч рублей или в размере заработной платы или иного дохода осужденного за период от одного года до двух лет, либо обязательными работами на срок от ста восьмидесяти до двухсот сорока часов, либо лишением свободы на срок до двух лет.

----------

Vladiimir (08.12.2011), Еше Нинбо (08.12.2011)

----------


## Буль

> В СПб поздней осенью и зимой-весной  достаточно серьезный дефицит качественных вегетарианских продуктов - овощей по доступной цене.


 :Confused:  На днях поеду в магазин и сфотографирую тебе овощные отделы от 100 кв. м. заваленные всякой вегетарианской снедью.
А качественных продуктов по доступной цене вообще не бывает -- либо качественные, либо по доступной цене.

----------


## Буль

> Мир на 90% погружен в мясоедство, но и эти 10% мясоеды готовы опротестовать. Друзья, данный раздел форума _для вегетаринцев_, имей те же уже совесть.


Валерий, разъясните мне, пожалуйста, как пользователю, политику данного раздела: если он только _для вегетаринцев_, то могу ли я, как мясоед, привести здесь свои контрдоводы для обсуждения или же я здесь обязан писать что-то только в пользу вегетарианства ? Если последнее -- то где (в каком разделе) я могу обсудить с другими форумчанами свои взгляды на вегетарианство как помощь животным  вне зависимости от чьих-то пищевых пристрастий?

----------

Neroli (08.12.2011), Джигме (08.12.2011)

----------


## Ануруддха

Как я уже писал ранее это примерно как в разделе Дзен обсуждать контрдоводы о Дзен, вроде как можно но понятно, что из этого получается. Раздел не о пользе вегетаринства в сравнении с другими способами питания, а о том как в рамках существующей общечеловеческой парадигмы питания буддисту-вегетаринцу придерживаться своих взглядов, практически и теоретически.

----------

Вова Л. (08.12.2011), Еше Нинбо (08.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (08.12.2011)

----------


## Neroli

> Валерий, разъясните мне, пожалуйста, как пользователю, политику данного раздела: если он только _для вегетаринцев_, то могу ли я, как мясоед, привести здесь свои контрдоводы для обсуждения или же я здесь обязан писать что-то только в пользу вегетарианства ? Если последнее -- то где (в каком разделе) я могу обсудить с другими форумчанами свои взгляды на вегетарианство как помощь животным  вне зависимости от чьих-то пищевых пристрастий?


 :Smilie: 
Бао, наверное вы можете открыть тему в "Общем форуме", потом её, согласно содержания, перенесут сюда. А здесь вам будет уже нельзя. Замкнутый круг. 
Это негативные последствия Вашего мясоедения сказываются. Ей богу.  :Smilie:

----------

Джигме (08.12.2011)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Можно создать раздел "Мясоедение"?
У вегов тогда будут отдельные темки, а у мясоедов, коих большинство,--свой раздел.

----------

Wyrd (08.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (08.12.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

> На днях поеду в магазин и сфотографирую тебе овощные отделы от 100 кв. м. заваленные всякой вегетарианской снедью.
> А качественных продуктов по доступной цене вообще не бывает -- либо качественные, либо по доступной цене.


Вопрос риторический - у кого хватает денег, может быть в СПб вегетарианцем.

----------


## Dondhup

> Специально для Dondhup. уголовный кодекс надо чтить. Это конечно не про поедание мяса, но про действия по отношению к животным.
> Статья 245. Жестокое обращение с животными
> 1. Жестокое обращение с животными, повлекшее их гибель или увечье, если это деяние совершено из хулиганских побуждений, или из корыстных побуждений, или с применением садистских методов, или в присутствии малолетних, наказывается штрафом в размере до восьмидесяти тысяч рублей или в размере заработной платы или иного дохода осужденного за период до шести месяцев, либо обязательными работами на срок от ста двадцати до ста восьмидесяти часов, либо исправительными работами на срок до одного года, либо ограничением свободы на срок до одного года, либо арестом на срок до шести месяцев.
> 2. То же деяние, совершенное группой лиц, группой лиц по предварительному сговору или организованной группой,
> наказывается штрафом в размере от ста тысяч до трехсот тысяч рублей или в размере заработной платы или иного дохода осужденного за период от одного года до двух лет, либо обязательными работами на срок от ста восьмидесяти до двухсот сорока часов, либо лишением свободы на срок до двух лет.


Вам Олег нужно читать и читайте. Я садизмом в отношение животных не занимаюсь и не планирую. И в суде, прокуратуре или в адвокатуре не работаю, так же как на ферме или в зоомагазине.

----------


## Neroli

> Как я уже писал ранее это примерно как в разделе Дзен обсуждать контрдоводы о Дзен, вроде как можно но понятно, что из этого получается. Раздел не о пользе вегетаринства в сравнении с другими способами питания, а о том как в рамках существующей общечеловеческой парадигмы питания буддисту-вегетаринцу придерживаться своих взглядов, практически и теоретически.


Валерий, простите, но я рискну Вам перечить.
Начальный вопрос темы звучит так:



> Добрый день!
> 
> У меня такой вопрос - как различные буддийские традиции относятся к вегетарианству. В смысле - должен ли буддист быть вегетарианцем? А если это не обязательно, то как обосновывается (относительно принципа непричинения вреда всему живому).
> 
> Насколько я знаю, вегетарианство приветствуется, но не является обязательным. Но хотелось бы услышать более подробный ответ.
> 
> С увежением,
> Михаил Адигеев


"как различные традиции относятся к Дзен? В смысле должен ли буддист быть Дзенцем?". Могут отвечать только практикующие Дзен. 
На вопрос "должен ли буддист быть вегетарианцем" могут отвечать только вегетарианцы? 
Это действительно именно то, что Вы хотите видеть в этом разделе? Тогда вопрос риторический.  :Big Grin:

----------

Буль (08.12.2011), Джигме (08.12.2011), Фил (08.12.2011)

----------


## Алексей Т

> Алексей, если бы вдруг выяснилось, что покупка мяса в магазине и его употребление в пищу не несут никаких негативных последствий, Вы бы обрадовались за мясоедов или расстроились? Или Вам все равно?


Обрадовался бы за мясоедов. обрадовался бы даже, если скажем убийство не приносило никому страданий ада и тп.

----------

Neroli (08.12.2011)

----------


## Джыш

> Вопрос риторический - у кого хватает денег, может быть в СПб вегетарианцем.


Какие еще будут отмазки?  :Smilie:

----------

Аньезка (08.12.2011)

----------


## Joy

> Есть очень известные тибесткие Учителя, употреблющие мясо. Надо будет к ним приглядеться, особенно в плане изворотливости ума. : rolleyes:
> 
> Кстати, а Вы способны  говорить о мяоедах без попыток их обозвать и унизить?


Как здесь уже неоднократно писали, что в книге Шабкара, представляющую собой выдержку из Сутр на тему вегетарианства, все это разъяснено. 
Всегда пишу с точки зрения Сутрической Махаяны, упайи Тантры мне неизвестны, поэтому говорить не о чем.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (08.12.2011)

----------


## Ануруддха

> На вопрос "должен ли буддист быть вегетарианцем" могут отвечать только вегетарианцы?


Вопрос общебуддийский поэтому ответ может быть с точки зрения разных школ, но с учетом специфики раздела, в том смысле, что преимущество в полемике и трактовке здесь у вегетарианцев. Примерно как - должен ли быть буддист Тибетским буддистом, заданный в Тибетском разделе? В этом случае должен быть раскрыт смысл в чем преимущество именно Тибетского буддизма в сравнении с остальным буддизмом, какие предсказания делал сам Будда Шакьямуни по поводу Тибетского буддизма и как нам (им) всем повезло встретить такое редкое учение в этой жизни.

----------

Joy (08.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (08.12.2011)

----------


## Буль

> Вопрос общебуддийский поэтому ответ может быть с точки зрения разных школ, но с учетом специфики раздела, в том смысле, что преимущество в полемике и трактовке здесь у вегетарианцев.


А какой тогда вообще смысл задавать здесь какие-то вопросы по вегетарианству если  стиль ответа заранее известен: преимущество в полемике и трактовке здесь у вегетарианцев? Как в таком стиле можно выяснить истину, если формат дискуссии скопирован с советских съездов ЦК КПСС? 

_Прошу голосовать в порядке партийной дисциплины, товарищи! Кто "за"? 100%. Кто "против"? Кто воздержался? Принято единогласно! Ура, товарищи!_

У меня ещё вопрос: я могу открыть тему об эффективности вегетарианства в общедоступном разделе, где не лоббируются интересы и вкусы какой-либо группы?

----------


## Аньезка

А можно узнать, какова истинная мотивация мясоедов, присутствующих в этой теме?
...то есть их постоянного активного присутствия в ведж темах.

----------

Vladiimir (08.12.2011), Алексей Т (08.12.2011)

----------


## Буль

> А можно узнать, какова истинная мотивация мясоедов, присутствующих в этой теме?
> ...то есть их постоянного активного присутствия в ведж темах.


Я думаю что у разных мясоедов эта мотивация различна.

----------


## Ануруддха

> А можно узнать, какова истинная мотивация мясоедов, присутствующих в этой теме?
> ...то есть их постоянного активного присутствия в ведж темах.


Потому что они тайные поклонники вегов. Вот положи перед ними сочный свежий кусок мяса или связку сочных свежих бананов, что они съедят в первую очередь? То то и оно (шутка если что).

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (08.12.2011), Vladiimir (08.12.2011), Аньезка (08.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (09.12.2011)

----------


## Ануруддха

> У меня ещё вопрос: я могу открыть тему об эффективности вегетарианства в общедоступном разделе, где не лоббируются интересы и вкусы какой-либо группы?


Вопрос звучит все в том же разрезе: могу я открыть  тему об эффективности Дзен в общедоступном разделе, где не лоббируются интересы и предпочтения какой-либо группы? Можно, но в конечно итоге глупо поскольку итог ясен - дзеновцев всегда меньше по отношению ко всем остальным буддистам у которых есть собственный философский подход трактующий Дзен по-своему.

----------


## Буль

> Вопрос звучит все в том же разрезе: могу я открыть  тему об эффективности Дзен в общедоступном разделе, где не лоббируются интересы и предпочтения какой-либо группы?


Вам не кажется что религиозное течение и пищевые/моральные пристрастия это довольно-таки разные и несравнимые вещи? 




> Можно, но в конечно итоге глупо поскольку итог ясен - дзеновцев всегда меньше по отношению ко всем остальным буддистам у которых есть собственный философский подход трактующий Дзен по-своему.


Форум -- это не голосование, а обмен мнениями с целью выяснения истины или консолидации позиций. Фактическое большинство здесь не играет никакой роли.

Спасибо, я понял что такую тему открыть можно. Постараюсь это сделать в свободное время.

----------

Джигме (08.12.2011)

----------


## Шенпен

> Потому что они тайные поклонники вегов. Вот положи перед ними сочный свежий кусок мяса или связку сочных свежих бананов, что они съедят в первую очередь? То то и оно (шутка если что).


Вы знаете , прямо -таки неразрешимую дилемму поставили передо мной :Smilie: 
С утра ,наверное, бананы больше привлекут,ну а ближе к обеду сами догадываетась что :Smilie: 

Честно говоря ,я здесь по ошибке.Если-бы увидел,что тема в разделе питания ,не зашёл бы даже. Показалось,что на общем форуме ,вот и высказался.Был тут-же зачислен в сторонники агрессивного мясоедения,получил вопрос,дал ответ.Вот собственно и всё :Smilie:

----------


## Ануруддха

> Вам не кажется что религиозное течение и пищевые/моральные пристрастия это довольно-таки разные и несравнимые вещи?


Вообще вегетарианство - это далеко не пищевое пристрастие, - это мировоззрение, которое требует ежедневного приложения усилий. 

Примерная цитата (если что меня поправят): "Еда - это напоминание себе три раза в день о своих убеждениях". Натали Портман.

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (09.12.2011), Pema Sonam (08.12.2011), Vladiimir (08.12.2011), Аньезка (08.12.2011), Еше Нинбо (09.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (09.12.2011)

----------


## Aion

> А можно узнать, какова истинная мотивация мясоедов, присутствующих в этой теме?


За наших болею...

----------

Neroli (08.12.2011), Vidyadhara (08.12.2011), Аньезка (08.12.2011), Денис Евгеньев (08.12.2011), Джигме (08.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (09.12.2011)

----------


## Neroli

> Как здесь уже неоднократно писали, что в книге Шабкара, представляющую собой выдержку из Сутр на тему вегетарианства, все это разъяснено. 
> Всегда пишу с точки зрения Сутрической Махаяны, упайи Тантры мне неизвестны, поэтому говорить не о чем.


Там разЪяснено, что животные заслуживают сострадания, а те, кто их ест презрения?

----------

Буль (08.12.2011)

----------


## Neroli

> Вообще вегетарианство - это далеко не пищевое пристрастие, - это мировоззрение, которое требует ежедневного приложения усилий.


Валерий, какого рода усилий? Борьба с желанием скушать мясного?

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Первая заповедь Пратимокши - не убивать, подразумевает также отказ от трупопоедания.
Поскольку Если вы привязаны к поеданию трупов животных, то хоть пусть Вы сами не убиваете животных на мясо, будет другой человек, мясник, который позаботится об этом для Вас, для утоления страстного желания вашего желудка.

----------

Joy (15.03.2012)

----------


## Dondhup

> Первая заповедь Пратимокши - не убивать, подразумевает также отказ от трупопоедания.
> Поскольку Если вы привязаны к поеданию трупов животных, то хоть пусть Вы сами не убиваете животных на мясо, будет другой человек, мясник, который позаботится об этом для Вас, для утоления страстного желания вашего желудка.


Будте добры ссылку на текст. В Ламриме ничего подобного нет и в комментариях к нему я подобного никогда не слышал. Более того такие Учителя как геше-лхармаба Чжамьян Кьенце (гелуг) или Пема Дордже Ринпоче (ньингма) говорили в отношении обетов протимокши обратное тому, что утверждаете вы.

 А по поводу страстного желания - у местных веганов присутствует страстное желание сделать веганство основной практикой для всех буддистов и не буддистов.По поводу трупов мы говорили - вы овощи едите? Значит косвенно поддерживаете массовый геноцил насекомых, который проводиться во время селхоз работ. Одежду из кожи носите? Если только из натуральных волокон и синтетическую то косвенно поддерживаете химическую войну против живых существ (выбросы химически вредных веществ). То же по поводу лекарств и больниц  и т.п. На автомобиле ездите? Подобных аспектов жизнедеятельности человека в сансаре много, особенно в наше время.

----------


## Vladiimir

При употреблении мяса существует опасность нарушения предписаний относительно убийства.




> Досточтимый Махаси Саядо в книге A Discourse on the Sallekha Sutta рекомендовал монахам не есть мяса, чтобы обезопасить себя от нарушения предписаний относительно убийства.
> 
>  The best way to ensure strict conformity with the precept against taking life is to avoid eating meat.
> 
> http://www.aimwell.org/Books/Mahasi/.../sallekha.html


http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post348751

----------

Joy (09.12.2011), Еше Нинбо (09.12.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

"При употреблении мяса существует опасность нарушения предписаний относительно убийства."
Поедание мяса (если животное специально не убито на заказ) и убийство животного - разные действия. И тяжесть кармы совершенно разная. Если мы сделаем основной упор в практике на не накопление никакой дурной кармы , мы никогда освобождения не достигнем.  Основной вопрос - препятствует то или иное действие достижению освобождения от власти клешь.

----------

Буль (09.12.2011)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Поедание мяса (если животное специально не убито на заказ) и убийство животного - разные действия.


Да, суть не в поедании мяса, а в поддержании забоя животных, в побуждении других к убийству животных.
В Jivaka Sutta говорится, что ученик Будды не ест мясо, если видел, слышал или предполагает, что животное убито для него.
Предполагает... Подозревает... Т.е. очевидно, что разумнее, по возможности,  не употреблять мяса. Тем более очевидно, что разумнее и безопаснее не участвовать в поддержании (финансовом) забоя скота. Т.е. не быть покупателем мяса, не быть тем, для кого животных убивают.

"Ставя себя на место других
не убивайте и не побуждайте к убийству."
Дхаммапада, 130
Ставя себя на место других, многие ли бы захотели, чтобы кто-то объявлял денежное вознаграждение, готовность заплатить, за их тело или за тело их домашнего питомца?

----------

Joy (09.12.2011), Еше Нинбо (09.12.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Да суть не в поедании мяса, а в поддержании забоя животных, в побуждении других к убийству животных.
> В Jivaka Sutta говорится, что ученик Будды не ест мясо, если видел, слышал или предполагает, что животное убито для него.
> Предполагает... Подозревает... Т.е. очевидно, что разумнее, по возможности,  не употреблять мяса. Тем более очевидно, что разумнее и безопаснее не участвовать в поддержании (финансовом) забоя скота. Т.е. не быть покупателем мяса, не быть тем, для кого животных убивают.


Ну вот же ответ. Ученик Будды ест мясо когда оно не заколото специально для него и он не видел сам процесс этого убийства.

----------


## Vladiimir

Или *подозревает* (*предполагает*), что убито для него. Если вы покупатель мяса, то для кого его убили?

----------

Hang Gahm (09.12.2011), Еше Нинбо (09.12.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

> Или *подозревает* (*предполагает*), что убито для него. Если вы покупатель мяса, то для кого его убили?


Можете ответить на вышеприведенный вопрос
"По поводу трупов мы говорили - вы овощи едите? Значит косвенно поддерживаете массовый геноцил насекомых, который проводиться во время селхоз работ. Одежду из кожи носите? Если только из натуральных волокон и синтетическую то косвенно поддерживаете химическую войну против живых существ (выбросы химически вредных веществ). То же по поводу лекарств и больниц и т.п. На автомобиле ездите? Подобных аспектов жизнедеятельности человека в сансаре много, особенно в наше время. "

----------


## Кунсанг

> Или *подозревает* (*предполагает*), что убито для него. Если вы покупатель мяса, то для кого его убили?


Имеется в виду конкретно для кого-то а не абстрактный покупатель. Конечно вы причастны к этому как покупатель, но не так сильно как конкретный адресат убийства.

----------

Dondhup (09.12.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

Лучший способ стать настоящим  вегетамрианцем - стать Буддой. Тогда мясо есть не нужно а если и съешь то только пользу принесешь живым существам.

----------

Буль (10.12.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вам Олег нужно читать и читайте. Я садизмом в отношение животных не занимаюсь и не планирую. И в суде, прокуратуре или в адвокатуре не работаю, так же как на ферме или в зоомагазине.


Зоомагазин-то вам чем не угодил? А насчет читать, это ты зря. Читать всегда полезно.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Конечно вы причастны к этому как покупатель...


Вот именно! Причастны!




> ...но не так сильно как конкретный адресат убийства.


Возможно. Но достаточно, чтобы задаться мыслью (т.е. *заподозрить*) "А не для меня ли оно убито? Ведь это я оплачиваю убийство этого животоного?"

----------

Еше Нинбо (09.12.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Возможно, но достаточно, чтобы задаться мыслью (т.е. *заподозрить*) "А не для меня ли оно убито? Ведь это я оплачиваю убийство этого животоного?"


Нет, мясо которое на рынке продается, конкретно для меня не убито это животное.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Можете ответить на вышеприведенный вопрос
> "По поводу трупов мы говорили - вы овощи едите? Значит косвенно поддерживаете массовый геноцил насекомых, который проводиться во время селхоз работ. Одежду из кожи носите? Если только из натуральных волокон и синтетическую то косвенно поддерживаете химическую войну против живых существ (выбросы химически вредных веществ). То же по поводу лекарств и больниц и т.п. На автомобиле ездите? Подобных аспектов жизнедеятельности человека в сансаре много, особенно в наше время. "


Если ношу одежду из кожи, вернее если плачу за нее, то неминуемо поддерживаю убийство животных. Поэтому, здесь есть о чем задуматься. 
Коровы, которых едите, съедают куда большее кол-во пищи (сельхозпродукции), чем человек. Т.е. при "производстве" коровы, погибает еще больше насекомых. А потом и корова.
Но все таки, можно и так сказать, что косвенно поддерживаю геноцид, при употреблении сельхозпродукции....
Ну, стоит и здесь задуматься о более умеренном потреблении пищи, о меньшей расточительности... Вообще, это разумное, рациональное отношение к ресурсам – по возможности, потреблять меньше.

----------

Joy (09.12.2011), Читтадхаммо (09.12.2011)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Нет, мясо которое на рынке продается, конкретно для меня не убито это животное.


А для кого?

----------

Еше Нинбо (09.12.2011)

----------


## Ануруддха

> А по поводу страстного желания - у местных веганов присутствует страстное желание сделать веганство основной практикой для всех буддистов и не буддистов.


Уважаемый Dondhup большая просьба не приписывать вегетарианцам своих измышлений и на этой базе строить свои неверные доводы. Выглядит это примерно для примера так: у местных гелугпинцев присутствует страстное желание сделать всех гелугпинцами, они зачитывают им Ламрим пока все не выучат его наизусть.

И просьба не флудить в разделе иначе мне придется ограничить ваш доступ в раздел. 

п.с. Ваши доводы давно понятны: все умирает и на этом основании можно убивать все для своих потребностей.

----------

Hang Gahm (09.12.2011), Joy (09.12.2011), Алексей Т (09.12.2011), Еше Нинбо (09.12.2011), Читтадхаммо (09.12.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг

> А для кого?


Оно убито для покупателя вообще который при покупке становится конкретным покупателем. Но здесь конкретный покупатель не становится тем для кого специально убили. Специально это когда для вас конкретно убили животное. Вы приехали в гости допустим на Кавказ и для вас приготовили ягненка.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Оно убито для покупателя вообще который при покупке становится конкретным покупателем. Но здесь конкретный покупатель не становится тем для кого специально убили.


Здесь конкретный покупатель оплачивает убийство конкретно этого животного. И создавая оплачиваемый спрос, формирует заказ на последующий забой. Т.е. кто здесь угроза животному?

----------

Еше Нинбо (09.12.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг

В сутре приведенной чуть выше все четко понятно сказано. Ученик Будды ест мясо если убитое животное его мясо не предназначено для него (конкретно). Допустим убили животное для другого человека. А ученик Будды пришел туда позже на неделю и уже не подозревает ничего а узнает что убито животное было на праздник какой-нибудь. Тогда он может есть это мясо.

----------


## Vladiimir

> В сутре приведенной чуть выше все четко понятно сказано. Ученик Будды ест мясо если убитое животное его мясо не предназначено для него (конкретно). Допустим убили животное для другого человека. А ученик Будды пришел туда позже на неделю и уже не подозревает ничего а узнает что убито животное было на праздник какой-нибудь. Тогда он может есть это мясо.


Ученик Будды НЕ ПЛАТИТ за мясо. В сутте говорится о подаянии.

----------

Joy (09.12.2011), Читтадхаммо (09.12.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Ученик Будды НЕ ПЛАТИТ за мясо. В сутте говорится о подаянии.


Это спорно. В сутре здесь говорится о том какое мясо не следует есть ученику Будды.

----------


## Vladiimir

Также, выше я приводил и цитату из Дхаммапады:
130. Все дрожат перед наказанием, жизнь приятна для всех – 	
 поставьте себя на место другого. Нельзя ни убивать, ни понуждать к убийству.

Ставили себя на место животных на бойне, на птицефабриках?

----------

Joy (09.12.2011), Читтадхаммо (09.12.2011)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Это спорно. В сутре здесь говорится о том какое мясо не следует есть ученику Будды.


Это не спорно. Почитайте сутту.

----------


## Neroli

> ...


Валерий, извините, Вы не ответили на мои вопрос, какого рода усилий требует практика вегетарианства? Это секрет?

----------


## Кунсанг

Тут тоже об этом же http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=15551

----------


## Кунсанг

Смысл там разЪяснен, что не сразу отказаться от мяса а постепенно продвигаясь на ПУти потом отказаться уже полностью можно.

----------

Dondhup (09.12.2011)

----------


## Raudex

Если речь о первом правиле Патимоккхи то его нельзя квалифицировать как отказ от мясоедсва.
Нарушение любого правила в Винае характеризуется 5 факторами: объект, намерение, понимание, усилие и результат.
В случае с мясоедством скорее  всего отсутсвует намерение убить - мясоед не имеет намерение убить существо, не желает ему смерти.
и кстати это не первое правило а третье
и кстати оно звучит именно как убийство человека, про зверей другое правило, менее важное.

----------

Dondhup (09.12.2011), Буль (10.12.2011), Джигме (09.12.2011)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Будте добры ссылку на текст. В Ламриме ничего подобного нет и в комментариях к нему я подобного никогда не слышал. Более того такие Учителя как геше-лхармаба Чжамьян Кьенце (гелуг) или Пема Дордже Ринпоче (ньингма) говорили в отношении обетов протимокши обратное тому, что утверждаете вы.
> 
>  А по поводу страстного желания - у местных веганов присутствует страстное желание сделать веганство основной практикой для всех буддистов и не буддистов.По поводу трупов мы говорили - вы овощи едите? Значит косвенно поддерживаете массовый геноцил насекомых, который проводиться во время селхоз работ. Одежду из кожи носите? Если только из натуральных волокон и синтетическую то косвенно поддерживаете химическую войну против живых существ (выбросы химически вредных веществ). То же по поводу лекарств и больниц  и т.п. На автомобиле ездите? Подобных аспектов жизнедеятельности человека в сансаре много, особенно в наше время.


Для Вас мнение Его Святейшества Далай-Ламы авторитетно?

“People think of animals as if they were vegetables, and that is not right. We have to change the way people think about animals. I encourage the Tibetan people and all people to move toward a vegetarian diet that doesn’t cause suffering.”

– H.H. the 14th Dalai Lama of Tibet

"Люди думают о животных, как будто они овощи и это неправильно. Мы должны изменить представления людей о животных. Я вдохновляю тибетцев и всех людей переходить на вегетарианскую диету, которая не является причиной страданий (других живых существ)"
Его Святейшество Далай-Лама XIV.
http://www.universalcompassion.org/

----------

Joy (09.12.2011), Vladiimir (09.12.2011), Аньезка (09.12.2011)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Если речь о первом правиле Патимоккхи то его нельзя квалифицировать как отказ от мясоедсва.
> Нарушение любого правила в Винае характеризуется 3 факторами: объект, намерение и результат.
> В случае с мясоедством скорее  всего отсутсвует намерение убить - мясоед не имеет намерение убить существо, не желает ему смерти.


Но косвенно употребление в пищу трупов животных является причиной того, что этих животных для вас убивают в массовых количествах. Можно закрывать на это глаза для успокоения своей совести, но факт остаётся фактом.

----------

Hang Gahm (09.12.2011), Vladiimir (09.12.2011), Аньезка (09.12.2011)

----------


## Vladiimir

Не покупаете же мясо падших животных? Вы покупаете мясо УБИТЫХ. Причем мясо не просто убитых животных, не раздавленных дорожным катком, например. А именно убитых определенным способом, при соблюдении определенных санитарных норм и т.д. И эти способы убийства и нормы определены именно покупателями, которые согласны платить именно за такое мясо. Мясники просто выполняют их требования, запросы. Если будете платить за живых - будут вам живых на рынок приводить.

----------

Алексей Т (11.12.2011), Аньезка (09.12.2011), Еше Нинбо (09.12.2011), Читтадхаммо (09.12.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

> Уважаемый Dondhup большая просьба не приписывать вегетарианцам своих измышлений и на этой базе строить свои неверные доводы. Выглядит это примерно для примера так: у местных гелугпинцев присутствует страстное желание сделать всех гелугпинцами, они зачитывают им Ламрим пока все не выучат его наизусть.
> 
> И просьба не флудить в разделе иначе мне придется ограничить ваш доступ в раздел. 
> 
> п.с. Ваши доводы давно понятны: все умирает и на этом основании можно убивать все для своих потребностей.


Уважаемый Валерий, я никогда не утверждал что "все умирает и на этом основании можно убивать все для своих потребностей." Вы меня с кем то перепутали.
Моя позиция сводиться к тому, что мясоедение не является препятствие для достижения состояния Будды. Если есть возможность без ущерба для здоровья и практики  отказаться о мяса или это является требованием практик (например крия тантра) - это можно только приветствовать. Но если отказ от мяса сопровождается нарушением правил элементарной нравственности, например оскорбление не вегетарианцев и т.п, то вряд ли это принесет пользу. Кроме того поддержания здоровья тела как опоры для практик Дхармы не является дурной страстной привязанностью. Кроме всего я обсуждал этот вопрос с другими буддистами, знающими Дхарму несравнимо лучше меня.

----------

Буль (10.12.2011), Джигме (09.12.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

> Ученик Будды НЕ ПЛАТИТ за мясо. В сутте говорится о подаянии.


Если чиновник берет от коммерсанта подарок при этом оказав какие либо услуги его фирме - это взятка или нет?

----------


## Vladiimir

> Если чиновник берет от коммерсанта подарок при этом оказав какие либо услуги его фирме - это взятка или нет?


Смотря какие услуги. Если вскопал ему грядки на даче в выходные и за это получил подарок, то не взятка. Если при выполнении служебных обязанностей, то взятка.
Не понял к чему вопрос.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

На самом деле отказ от мяса, вегетарианская диета полезна для здоровья, поверьте. Многие известные спортсмены являются вегетарианцами, например, Карл Льюис, Иван Поддубный. Попробуйте отказаться от мяса на месяц, два, почувствуете заметные положительные изменения в своём здоровье. Даже в православии периодически проводят пост, чтобы очистить организм от мясных токсинов. В мясе много ядов, оно вредно для здоровья. По китайской медицине мясо является причиной закупорки энергетических каналов и приводит к болезням.  :Smilie: 
Никто не собирается Вас оскорблять. Не переживайте. В монастыре Шаолинь была такая присказка: "Мясо и вино проходит через кишки, но Будда остаётся сидеть в моём сердце" Главное, всё-таки - это сознание. Во время войн, когда не было вегетарианских продуктов, монахи Шаолиня вынужденно ели мясо и в культурную революцию ели то, что есть. Но сейчас другие времена, вполне можно обойтись без мяса без ущерба для своего здоровья. Я 13 лет без мяса и со здоровьем нет проблем. Здоровье стало лучше, чем раньше. Но, в конечном счёте - это свободный выбор каждого человека. Каждый решает сам что ему есть, а что не есть.

----------

Joy (09.12.2011), Алексей Т (09.12.2011), Аньезка (09.12.2011), Джнянаваджра (09.12.2011)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

*Далай-Лама и другие о вегетарианстве*

"Ради удовлетворения одного человеческого желудка загублено столько жизней. Мы обязаны поддерживать и распространять вегетарианство. Это чрезвычайно важно". 
Его Святейшество Далай-Лама XIV


"In order to satisfy one human stomach, so many lives are taken away. We must promote vegetarianism. It is extremely important."
His Holiness The XIV Dalai Lama of Tibet
**
«Животные тоже создания Божьи... Промышленное использование, когда, например, гусей кормят так, чтобы их печень стала как можно больше..., подобное низведение живых созданий до уровня сырья противоречит отношениям равенства, о которых идет речь в Библии».
Папа римский Бенедикт XVI 


"Animals, too, are God's creatures... Certainly, a sort of industrial use of creatures, so that geese are fed in such a way as to produce as large a liver as possible..., this degrading of living creatures to a commodity seems to me in fact to contradict the relationship of mutuality that comes across in the Bible." 
Pope Benedict XVI
**
«Задача мыслящих людей – не быть на стороне убийц».
Альбер Камю, писатель и философ (1913-1960)

"It is the job of thinking people not to be on the side of the executioners."
Albert Camus (novelist and philosopher, 1913 - 1960)
**
Человек – единственное животное, способное оставаться на дружеской ноге с жертвами, которых он собирается съесть – до тех пор, пока он их не съедает.
Самуэль Батлер, (писатель 1835 - 1902)

"Man is the only animal that can remain on friendly terms with the victims he intends to eat until he eats them."
Samuel Butler (novelist, 1835 - 1902)

"До тех пор пока люди будут резать животных, они будут убивать друг друга. И, действительно, тот, кто сеет зерно убийства и боли, не может пожинать радость и любовь." Пифагор

"Если бы на мясокомбинатах были стеклянные стены, все стали бы вегетарианцами." 
Пол Маккартни 

Сайт "Сострадание к животным"
http://elena-kuzmina.blogspot.com/20...post_9979.html

----------

Joy (09.12.2011)

----------


## Ануруддха

> Валерий, извините, Вы не ответили на мои вопрос, какого рода усилий требует практика вегетарианства? Это секрет?


Усилия заключаются, _к примеру_, в поиске соответствующей еды. Попробуйте найти вегетарианский бизнес-ланч или просто поесть в кафе-столовой где суп был бы без мяса и т.д. Приходя в гости где о твоих предпочтениях ничего не знают тебе приходится ограничивать себя в выборе чего поесть и всем окружающим доказывать что все хорошо и ты не верблюд. Сотрудники заглядывают в твою тарелку и начинают задавать дурацкие вопросы, на корпоративах и прочих мероприятиях даже не рассматривается вопрос другого питания. В самолете необходимо заранее заказывать вегетарианское питание, которое в итоге могут и не дать.

----------

Joy (09.12.2011), Алексей Т (11.12.2011), Аньезка (09.12.2011), Еше Нинбо (09.12.2011), Фил (09.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (09.12.2011)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Нет, мясо которое на рынке продается, конкретно для меня не убито это животное.


убито конкретно для того кто купит. а купит конкретно для того кто есть будет.

----------

Joy (09.12.2011), Аньезка (09.12.2011), Еше Нинбо (09.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (09.12.2011)

----------


## Фил

> Мясники просто выполняют их требования, запросы. Если будете платить за живых - будут вам живых на рынок приводить.


 продают же живую рыбу. И рестораны, слышал, есть, где можно показать на рыбу  в бассейне, а ее вам убьют и пожарят! Действительно, спроса наверное на убивание животных on-line нет, все таки СЭС, кровь, кишки, бойня своя нужна, запах. С рыбой то попроще. Но в принципе вполне себе вероятная ситуация. Dondhup, я когда про "отборный откорм" написал, то меня поразила не отборность, а впервые прочитав эту фразу, я представил, как корову, на протяжении всей ее жизни откармливали исключительно чтобы сделать из нее какой-нибудь medium-done стейк, который сожрут запивая красным вином и скажут, "вкусно, несите еще!"

----------

Hang Gahm (09.12.2011), Joy (09.12.2011), Аньезка (09.12.2011), Джнянаваджра (09.12.2011), Еше Нинбо (09.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (09.12.2011)

----------


## Фил

> убито конкретно для того кто купит. а купит конкретно для того кто есть будет.


 Да, да и еще раз да! Хмырь, который ворованный сотовый на вокзале продает, не для вас его воровал. Но если вы этот сотовый у него купите, тогда - исключительно для вас!  :Smilie:

----------

Hang Gahm (09.12.2011), Аньезка (09.12.2011), Еше Нинбо (09.12.2011)

----------


## Wyrd

> Да, да и еще раз да! Хмырь, который ворованный сотовый на вокзале продает, не для вас его воровал. Но если вы этот сотовый у него купите, тогда - исключительно для вас!


Не правда. Есть разница - своровать/забить по заказу или купить ворованное/забитое постфактум. Второе - просто стимуляция, это плохо, но не то же самое, что взять и попросить сделать что-то. Я тут не главный по карме  :Cool: , конечно, это имхо.

----------

Кунсанг (10.12.2011), Фил (09.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (09.12.2011)

----------


## Wyrd

> продают же живую рыбу. И рестораны, слышал, есть, где можно показать на рыбу  в бассейне, а ее вам убьют и пожарят!


Я мясо ем, пока что, но вот попросить живую рыбу убить - это слишком даже для меня. Плавает, бедная, итак, в тесном аквариуме  :Frown:

----------

Кунсанг (10.12.2011), Фил (09.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (09.12.2011)

----------


## Джыш

> Но если отказ от мяса сопровождается нарушением правил элементарной нравственности, например оскорбление не вегетарианцев и т.п, то вряд ли это принесет пользу.


А кто оскорбляет невегетерианцев? Если вы залезли в этот тред и оскорбились, то кто вам доктор? Не лазьте там, где опасно вашему душевному здоровью! Берегите себя!  :Wink:

----------

Фил (09.12.2011)

----------


## Дмитрий Белов

> Добрый день!
> 
> У меня такой вопрос - как различные буддийские традиции относятся к вегетарианству. В смысле - должен ли буддист быть вегетарианцем? А если это не обязательно, то как обосновывается (относительно принципа непричинения вреда всему живому).
> 
> Насколько я знаю, вегетарианство приветствуется, но не является обязательным. Но хотелось бы услышать более подробный ответ.
> 
> С увежением,
> Михаил Адигеев


 Ответ в вашем вопросе-вегетарианство приветствуется,но не является обязательным.Не приветствуется излишнее волнение в умах при обсуждении.

----------

Алексей Т (11.12.2011), Фил (09.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (09.12.2011)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Ответ в вашем вопросе-вегетарианство приветствуется,но не является обязательным.Не приветствуется излишнее волнение в умах при обсуждении.


Ну всё, тему можно закрывать)

----------

Дмитрий Белов (09.12.2011)

----------


## Джигме

> Если речь о первом правиле Патимоккхи то его нельзя квалифицировать как отказ от мясоедсва.
> Нарушение любого правила в Винае характеризуется 5 факторами: объект, намерение, понимание, усилие и результат.
> В случае с мясоедством скорее  всего отсутсвует намерение убить - мясоед не имеет намерение убить существо, не желает ему смерти.
> и кстати это не первое правило а третье
> и кстати оно звучит именно как убийство человека, про зверей другое правило, менее важное.


А про животных что?

----------


## Джигме

> Вот именно! Причастны!
> 
> 
> Возможно. Но достаточно, чтобы задаться мыслью (т.е. *заподозрить*) "А не для меня ли оно убито? Ведь это я оплачиваю убийство этого животоного?"


Если так думать то можно кого угодно обвинить в чем угодно, так как в таком случае каждый будет косвенно в чем то виновен. В войнах, неравенстве, несправедливости, в том что кто то умирает от болезней. Так же придется не есть ни пить не носить одежду, не лечится, продать.раздать себя на органы а после умереть.

----------


## Джигме

> Для Вас мнение Его Святейшества Далай-Ламы авторитетно?
> 
> “People think of animals as if they were vegetables, and that is not right. We have to change the way people think about animals. I encourage the Tibetan people and all people to move toward a vegetarian diet that doesn’t cause suffering.”
> 
> – H.H. the 14th Dalai Lama of Tibet
> 
> "Люди думают о животных, как будто они овощи и это неправильно. Мы должны изменить представления людей о животных. Я вдохновляю тибетцев и всех людей переходить на вегетарианскую диету, которая не является причиной страданий (других живых существ)"
> Его Святейшество Далай-Лама XIV.
> http://www.universalcompassion.org/


Ну во первых вы однобоко выставляете цитату. Во первых буддисты не относятся к животным как к овощям, во вторых Далай Лама сам говорил на лекциях что мясоедение это личное дело каждого. И грехом он это не называл, и так же сам говорил на лекциях про трижды чистое мясо. И сам он мясо ест.

Так что теперь мой вопрос для вас: "Для Вас мнение Его Святейшества Далай-Ламы авторитетно?" Только отвечайте честно.
И просьба к модератору не удалять мой пост. А то каждый раз когда я аргументированно отвечаю на вопросы вегетарианцев и загоняю их в неудобное положение мои посты удаляют. Если удаляете мои посты как не уместные то удаляйте и провокационные и обвинительные сообщения веганов.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Ну во первых вы однобоко выставляете цитату. Во первых буддисты не относятся к животным как к овощям, во вторых Далай Лама сам говорил на лекциях что мясоедение это личное дело каждого. И грехом он это не называл, и так же сам говорил на лекциях про трижды чистое мясо. И сам он мясо ест.
> 
> Так что теперь мой вопрос для вас: "Для Вас мнение Его Святейшества Далай-Ламы авторитетно?" Только отвечайте честно.
> И просьба к модератору не удалять мой пост. А то каждый раз когда я аргументированно отвечаю на вопросы вегетарианцев и загоняю их в неудобное положение мои посты удаляют. Если удаляете мои посты как не уместные то удаляйте и провокационные и обвинительные сообщения веганов.


 Да, его мнение для меня авторитетно. Поэтому я трупы животных не ем, в отличие от вас. 
Вы здесь пишите, чтобы загонять вегетарианцев в неудобное положение? Возможно это влияние агрессии, которая является результатом потребления трупов животных. Попробуйте перейти на овощи.

----------

Аньезка (09.12.2011)

----------


## Джигме

> На самом деле отказ от мяса, вегетарианская диета полезна для здоровья, поверьте. Многие известные спортсмены являются вегетарианцами, например, Карл Льюис, Иван Поддубный. Попробуйте отказаться от мяса на месяц, два, почувствуете заметные положительные изменения в своём здоровье.


Почему же большинство врачей и наука говорят об обратном? 




> Даже в православии периодически проводят пост, чтобы очистить организм от мясных токсинов. В мясе много ядов, оно вредно для здоровья. По китайской медицине мясо является причиной закупорки энергетических каналов и приводит к болезням.


В православии пост был введен не для того чтобы от мясных токсинов избавится а как пародия на вынужденное голодание Христа в пустыне. И никакого намека на вегетарианство не было и нет и не будет.

Только не надо про китайцев, то как китайцы любят мясо и даже насекомых все знают. Но живут при этом дольше чем многие другие нации.

И хватит за уши притягивать доказательства.

----------

Майя П (09.12.2011)

----------


## Майя П

Еше Нинбо, присоединяюсь к Джигме... попробуйте в след раз, когда садитесь за ОДИН стол с высочайшим Учителем, сказать ему про свое отношение к мясу, которое он САМОЛИЧНО дели и угощал других монахов...и.... которое он ест из-за своего состояния... а вам приносят рис с изюмом с первого этажа... надеюсь вы помните это...
(хотя я очень вас уважаю за вашу решимость)

----------


## Майя П

все таки НЕОБХОДИМО придерживаться срединного пути (просто будет СТЫДНО позже, ибо грош цена нам)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Еше Нинбо, присоединяюсь к Джигме... попробуйте в след раз, когда садитесь за ОДИН стол с высочайшим Учителем, сказать ему про свое отношение к мясу... которое он ест из-за своего состояния... а вам приносят рис с изюмом с первого этажа... надеюсь вы помните это...
> (хотя я очень вас уважаю за вашу решимость)


Своё отношение к потреблению мяса, я ясно и определённо выразил, отказавшись его есть. И Ело Ринпоче это прекрасно знает. 
Спасибо за рис с изюмом... :Smilie: 
Не вижу ничего особо героического в отказе от потребления трупов животных.
Я сделал свой выбор, а другие будут его есть или нет - это их личный выбор.

----------

Доня (24.09.2015)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Но косвенно употребление в пищу трупов животных является причиной того, что этих животных для вас убивают в массовых количествах. Можно закрывать на это глаза для успокоения своей совести, но факт остаётся фактом.


Но косвенно потребление в пищу ...овощей и фруктов... является причиной того, что животных/птиц/насекомых для вас убивают в массовых количествах. Факт.

Также использование лекарств... является причиной того, что животных/птиц/насекомых для вас убивают в массовых количествах.

P.S. Давайте откажемся от овощей/фруктов, лекарств, одежды (ради производства которой тоже убивают живых существ).

P.S.S. Я полагаю, что если бы Далай-Лама и его окружение были последовательными вегетарианцами, то не пришлось бы никаких речей толкать регулярно по этой тематике для тибетцев... Просто стоит показать пример.

----------

Джигме (09.12.2011)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> А можно узнать, какова истинная мотивация мясоедов, присутствующих в этой теме?
> ...то есть их постоянного активного присутствия в ведж темах.


Я всегда читаю эти посты  что-бы применить опыт немясоедов, и гложет чувство вины от того ,что наверное не смогу стать 100% вегатарианцем.Сравнимо с чувством когда едешь в московском метрополитене особенно  без сопровождающего, когда обыватели косятся ,презрительно и нагло осматривают и начинаешь себя мысленно винить за то ,что волосы черные и  цвет  кожи  другой и.т.д.

----------


## PampKin Head

> ... ведь мясо приводит в хаос сознание человека и наделяет его агрессивными, животными качествами.
> ...


это ложные воззрения кришнаитов (среди которых, кстати, также много персонажей с агрессивными и животными качествами характера; не взирая на диету)

----------

Буль (10.12.2011), Джигме (09.12.2011)

----------


## Neroli

> Усилия заключаются, _к примеру_, в поиске соответствующей еды. Попробуйте найти вегетарианский бизнес-ланч или просто поесть в кафе-столовой где суп был бы без мяса и т.д. Приходя в гости где о твоих предпочтениях ничего не знают тебе приходится ограничивать себя в выборе чего поесть и всем окружающим доказывать что все хорошо и ты не верблюд. Сотрудники заглядывают в твою тарелку и начинают задавать дурацкие вопросы, на корпоративах и прочих мероприятиях даже не рассматривается вопрос другого питания. В самолете необходимо заранее заказывать вегетарианское питание, которое в итоге могут и не дать.


Уфф, я уж думала случилось чего.  :Smilie:  Это же сущие пустяки. Вы говорили о "ежедневном" приложении усилий. Неужели каждый день самолет, в гости и на корпоративы? 
Есть в кафе-столовой страшно даже просто овощи, не то что мясо. Лучше прикладывать усилия по приготовлению пищи дома. Говорить что кол-во таких усилий у мясоеда меньше, чем у вегетарианца нельзя.
Кстати... 
Мой опыт показывает, что лучше людям не говорить, что вегетарианец, точно "поселятся" в тарелке, хорошо проходит сообщение, что "я сегодня мясо и рыбу не хочу", в подходящих компаниях можно добавить "меня от них пучит".  К этому относятся с пониманием.  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Те усилия, которые Вы, Валерий, привели, меня не убедили, честно говоря. Вот если бы каждый день три раза в день борьба с желанием съесть мяска, тогда да. Это нереально круто.

----------

Буль (10.12.2011)

----------


## Аньезка

> это ложные воззрения кришнаитов (среди которых, кстати, также много персонажей с агрессивными и животными качествами характера; не взирая на диету)


Однако феномен такого человека как Ганди возник именно в среде людей "с ложным воззрением".

----------

Доня (24.09.2015)

----------


## Вова Л.

> P.S. Давайте откажемся от овощей/фруктов, лекарств, одежды (ради производства которой тоже убивают живых существ).


Тут оправданием служит то, что без этого мы не можем обойтись - умрем, замерзнем, будем испытывать сильную боль (хотя, и в этих вещах можно значительно снизить убийство жс). А вот в случае мясоедства какой аргумент? "Мы едим животных, потому что они такие вкусные"? 

Если бы нашлись более могущественные, чем мы существа, которые решили бы нас и наших близких тоже закрыть в вольеры, а потом готовить себе на обед, потому что мы такие вкусные, что мы смогли бы сказать в свое оправдание? Ведь это ровно то, что мы делаем с другими жс, пользуясь нашим над ними превосходством.

----------

Joy (09.12.2011), Vladiimir (09.12.2011), Аньезка (09.12.2011), Доня (24.09.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (09.12.2011)

----------


## Аньезка

> Но косвенно потребление в пищу ...овощей и фруктов... является причиной того, что животных/птиц/насекомых для вас убивают в массовых количествах. Факт.
> 
> Также использование лекарств... является причиной того, что животных/птиц/насекомых для вас убивают в массовых количествах.
> 
> P.S. Давайте откажемся от овощей/фруктов, лекарств, одежды (ради производства которой тоже убивают живых существ).
> 
> P.S.S. Я полагаю, что если бы Далай-Лама и его окружение были последовательными вегетарианцами, то не пришлось бы никаких речей толкать регулярно по этой тематике для тибетцев... Просто стоит показать пример.



Мне просто интересно, в чем смысл таких сообщений? Забейте уже на все, забудьте о своем сострадании к животным, ведь мир и так ужасен?
Скажите это себе, когда в следующей жизни переродитесь коровой на мясокомбинате.
Видимо, некоторые могут прочувствовать только на собственной шкуре. А сидя в ресторане с котлетой в тарелке никак не доходит.

----------

Доня (24.09.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (09.12.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Однако феномен такого человека как Ганди возник именно в среде людей "с ложным воззрением".


Ложные с буддийских позиций... Да, именно так.

P.S. Никого же не смущает, что среди будиистов - людей с ложными воззрениями по версии кришнаитов, появились феномены Сарахи, Марпы, Лонченпы, Друкпы Кюнлега и далее по списку...

----------


## Аньезка

> Ложные с буддийских позиций... Да, именно так.


Ну с точки зрения моих личных наблюдений - вовсе не ложные.
Достаточно было сравнить людей на улицах России и Индии.

----------


## Neroli

> *Тут оправданием служит то, что без этого мы не можем обойтись - умрем, замерзнем, будем испытывать сильную боль* (хотя, и в этих вещах можно значительно снизить убийство жс). А вот в случае мясоедства какой аргумент? "Мы едим животных, потому что они такие вкусные"?


В моей юности недалеко от нас жила семья вегетарианцев, кажется кришнаитов. У них все было плохо от этого, и здоровье и внешний вид, как-то они потихонечку угасали, но мясное кушать отказывались. Не знаю удалось ли им умереть ради животных, но дело в не этом. Они не могли обойтись без мяса, но обходились, а вы почему такие непоследовательные?

----------


## Аньезка

Просто пища для размышления.
Вы заметили, что споры с мясоедами всегда сводятся к тому, что мясоеды пытаются доказать:
- *нашему* здоровью лучше с мясом, ведь смотрите кто-то там угасал без мяса...
- *нашему* Просветлению мясоедение не помешает, как не помешало тому то и тому то Учителю...
- с мясом *мы* будем красивыми (вспомним сравнительную фотку с двумя женщинами)...
- да вы (вегетарианцы), *такие же как мы*.... и ваши заявления о том, что *мы* плохие, задевают *наше самолюбие*... прекратите *нас* обижать!

Я не понимаю, почему вы ни разу не думаете о тех, с кого сейчас сдирают шкуру? Ведь очевидно что бОльшая часть этой смертельной промышленности работает не для голодающих нищих народов Севера, а для людей, которые просто любят есть мясо. Просто потому что им нравится.

----------

Akaguma (09.12.2011), Vladiimir (09.12.2011), Александр Кеосаян (03.10.2012), Доня (24.09.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (09.12.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

Как будто всем поговорить больше не о чем.
И при этом мало оперирует собственно текстами (в том числе текстами по медицине), а только лекциями и собственными предпочтениями. Даже не знаю, плакать или смеяться

----------

Дмитрий Белов (09.12.2011)

----------


## Neroli

> - нашему здоровью лучше с мясом, ведь смотрите кто-то там угасал без мяса...


Это опять в мой огородик? Там нужно читать до конца. Они не просто угасали, они были последовательны и не пользовались оправданиями, нам без мяса плохо (без шкур мы мерзнем, без лекартсв болеем и т.д.), когда речь шла о тех с кого сдирают шкуру (испытывают лекарства и т.д.). Вот такое дело...

----------


## Вова Л.

> В моей юности недалеко от нас жила семья вегетарианцев, кажется кришнаитов. У них все было плохо от этого, и здоровье и внешний вид, как-то они потихонечку угасали, но мясное кушать отказывались. Не знаю удалось ли им умереть ради животных, но дело в не этом. Они не могли обойтись без мяса, но обходились, а вы почему такие непоследовательные?


Разговор в стиле:
- Я хожу в спотр-зал и поднимаю там штангу 40 кг.
- Мой знакомый поднимал 130, ему нельзя было столько, но он поднимал, потом он сорвал спину и больше не может ходить. А Вы почему такие непоследовательные?

----------


## Ануруддха

Тема закрыта, раздел через некоторое время будет организован на других принципах.

----------

Joy (09.12.2011), Аньезка (09.12.2011), Джнянаваджра (09.12.2011), Дмитрий Белов (09.12.2011), Фил (09.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (09.12.2011)

----------

